# Post your Photos - Part 2



## Greta (Jan 24, 2012)

Let's get another one of these going.... continued from HERE. I'll kick it off with a couple I took at the balloon fest this past weekend...


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 24, 2012)

That last pic is like a herd of friendly balloons migrating to their home, the sky.


----------



## JDM (Jan 25, 2012)

Greta,
Where did you take your balloon pictures posted above? I absolutely love the mountains in the background in your second picture from the top. Is that Lake Mead? Wherever it is, it is just beautiful.


----------



## Greta (Jan 25, 2012)

JDM said:


> Greta,
> Where did you take your balloon pictures posted above? I absolutely love the mountains in the background in your second picture from the top. Is that Lake Mead? Wherever it is, it is just beautiful.



Lake Havasu City... on the Colorado River. It was our 2nd Annual Balloon Fest. I found out at 7:30 AM that the mass ascension was at 8:00 AM so I threw on jeans and a sweatshirt, stuffed my hair under a ball cap and ran down to the beach hoping no one would recognize me looking like such a transient... LOL  It was my 50th birthday so I was very pleased to have so many beautiful balloons for my birthday...  Yes, the back-drop was stunning!! :wow:


----------



## will (Jan 26, 2012)

JDM said:


> Considering how much the folks here at CPF like the darkness, I thought that it would be appropriate to post a couple of pictures from my Carlsbad Caverns set. That place is simply _*amazing*_. I included walkways in both shots to lend a sense of scale to the landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We spent the day there last year. I do no recall the colors you have in your pictures. I took lots of pictures using a flash, most of the colors shown are shades of white to grey


----------



## will (Jan 26, 2012)

The caverns were dimly lit. I did not bring in a tripod and hand held long exposures were not possible. I am sure I drowned out the colors with the flash. Your pictures are really great....

next time I am there - remember - bring a tripod..


----------



## unnerv (Jan 27, 2012)

I live in San Bruno, where the big gas line explosion happened about 1/2 mile from me. Here is one I snapped from my drive way of the sun setting through the heat shimmer from the fire.


----------



## Tain (Jan 28, 2012)

Few night shots that I took in Asia.


----------



## 3000k (Jan 29, 2012)

All taken at night.


----------



## RBR (Feb 4, 2012)

.....


----------



## Greta (Feb 15, 2012)

In contrast to last photo...

Valentine's Day roses from sunny Arizona!


----------



## chtaube (Feb 22, 2012)

A Nightshot from Museum Plagiarius ( http://www.plagiarius.com/e_index.html ). Located in Solingen, Germany.


----------



## 4tified (Feb 22, 2012)

3000k said:


> All taken at night.



Absolutely beautiful! Love the rails/power line combination.


----------



## don.gwapo (Feb 24, 2012)

Tarsiers. They are now endangered. Cat, eagle often mistaken them as a mouse that's why they make them as a prey. :shakehead.


----------



## hron61 (Feb 24, 2012)

heres my buddy fenix.





[/IMG]




my first shot with my canon 5d with ziess planar 50mm 1.7


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 25, 2012)

Now that is a cat ready for its close-up.


----------



## hron61 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well... hello there.





[/IMG]


----------



## unnerv (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, since the kittehs are coming out, here is mine. 
His name is "Q" like the James Bond one.



IMG_2627 by unnerv, on Flickr


----------



## hron61 (Mar 8, 2012)

picture perfect... nice shots greta.
i bet they can even hear a fish fart. ha


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Max_Power (Mar 14, 2012)

D7K_0015_Three_Amigos_cropped by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr

Oh BOY! We're going for a RIDE!






D7K_2576 by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr

Mmm, purple.


----------



## TECENG (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, I'll throw this out there for a bit of B & W. Tucson in October.


----------



## Richub (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey, nice thread. 

I have been a hobby photographer for about 10 years now. My favourite subject is nature. I'm an avid nature lover. 
These pictures below might show that:





One of my favorite pictures of flowers.





Big dragonfly that didn't fly off at my first movement.





Newborn goat.





Spring captured in a picture. Soon to be featured again in the Northern Hemisphere. 





This kangaroo was taking a nap in the spring sun.


Sometimes people can be nice subjects too:





Dancing African masks.





Medieval leatherworker.





Lady in a beautiful medieval dress.





Staring out across the sea...

This last picture might not be that special, but the lady is... At least to me. 





My grandmother at her 100th birthday. 

She's still healthy. Only her hearing got worse the last years, her mind is still clear. 
She still loves to take a walk in the sun.

I'm 45 years old, and still have a grandmother.


----------



## Karl666 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ballon ride in bath (UK). It was a looooong way down !







A few more

















Hopefully these wont offend anyone. Taken with a canon macro MPE-65 lens and a 580EX Flash


----------



## Richub (Mar 18, 2012)

No offense about those ants vs. wasp pictures here, but amazement. WoW!

I can only dream of having a macro setup like that. It's way too expensive for me...


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 18, 2012)

I am nothing but an amateur photographer with a cell phone and no money... But here is some of what I have.

















































And of course I had to put one with a flashlight...


----------



## Karl666 (Mar 18, 2012)

Richub said:


> No offense about those ants vs. wasp pictures here, but amazement. WoW!
> 
> I can only dream of having a macro setup like that. It's way too expensive for me...



Thanks, I saw this while out in the garden. Couldnt believe that these ants were actually dragging this wasp around ! Trying to capture the world through the macro lens can be very frustrating at times but rewarding when it goes to plan


----------



## Greta (Mar 18, 2012)

This is by no means any kind of example of the _quality_ of my photo skills... but it's still one of the coolest photos I've ever taken!

Shaq - in the same restaurant as my husbnd and I on St. Patrick's Day (yesterday) in Las Vegas!


----------



## unnerv (Mar 30, 2012)

I rescued this little guy from a co workers desk. We were trying to figure out how it got there since we are on the 5th floor and at least 150 feet from the nearest door/elevator. I brought him home and let him go in my yard, snapping a few pics while he was checking out the new digs. He was only about 1/4 inch total length. 












jumpy03 by unnerv, on Flickr




by unnerv, on Flickr
Taken with Canon 7D, EF 100mm 2.8L, and 580ex flash with a cheap inflatable difuser.


----------



## Greta (Mar 30, 2012)

That's just a creepy little bugger, unnerv!  ... but great shots!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww, he's kinda adorable. (Then again I'd likely feel differently if he was bigger.)


----------



## compasillo (Apr 1, 2012)

Our last baby at home. From a "tiger cat" father... Sweet


----------



## EV_007 (Apr 3, 2012)

My .22 snapped with a point and shoot Canon s95 with daylight coming through the window.


----------



## RBR (Apr 5, 2012)

.....


----------



## Mark-60 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## LightJunk (Apr 22, 2012)

My recent vacation photos.


----------



## spc smith (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow.. a glimpse of heaven, this pic is amazing! Is this pic taken from the mist trail in yosemite national park?


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow. Very nice photos here. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karl666 (Apr 23, 2012)

Heres more from my Macro folder..


----------



## will (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone here used any image stacking software? Macro Photography has a very shallow depth of field. Image stacking allows multiple pictures to be stacked creating a picture that has a lot more in focus. This would have to be done with stationary subjects as multiple pictures of the subject have to be taken.


----------



## Max_Power (Apr 24, 2012)

Did a little backyard BBQ this weekend on the new smoker (17 lbs of pork shoulder, hickory, and Memphis Dust rub from amazingribs.com)

All the roses in my yard are in bloom, it smells wonderful.




John's garden BBQ by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 24, 2012)

A few photos I took in New York

Night time glow






New York Public Library





Inside the New York Public Library





Clue to the location in the photo





Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## shramj (Apr 24, 2012)

SimulatedZero, those are some awesome shots, can't believe you did that with a cell camera. *
*


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 24, 2012)

Those are some of the best shots of NYC I've ever seen . . . And I'm from here.


----------



## unnerv (Apr 25, 2012)

will said:


> Has anyone here used any image stacking software? Macro Photography has a very shallow depth of field. Image stacking allows multiple pictures to be stacked creating a picture that has a lot more in focus. This would have to be done with stationary subjects as multiple pictures of the subject have to be taken.



while I have not done it, the macro guys on photography on the net are experts. Take a look for LordV in the macro subforum. He does spectacular stacking.
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=38


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## subwoofer (Apr 27, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Those are some of the best shots of NYC I've ever seen . . . And I'm from here.



Thanks 

NYC is such a wonderful place, after only a brief visit I want to live there!

The old adage, "the best camera is the one you have with you" is very true. As an enthusiastic photographer, when travelling I can't take all the gear with me, but recently had a revelation when I found the Panasonic Lumix LX5. It is like having a SLR in your pocket with an F2.0 lens with 24-90 zoom and full manual control. The two night time shots were hand held.


----------



## LightJunk (May 30, 2012)

Transformers


----------



## RBR (Jun 2, 2012)

.....


----------



## Norm (Jun 2, 2012)

Please keep in mind the rule for posting pictures on CPF, quite a number of images in this sub forum exceed the maximum allowable image size of 800 X 800 Pixels.

Please see Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## watchcollector1968 (Jun 2, 2012)

Here are some shots from the Oklahoma City Bombing Memorial.

This first one is a stuffed animal found in the rubble of the daycare center:





This one shows the time of the initial explosion:





Reflecting Pond:





Message on the wall from one of the SAR teams.





Tree that survived the blast:





One chair for each of the victims:





Close up of one of the chairs.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 2, 2012)

watchcollector1968 said:


> This one shows the time of the initial explosion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, the bomb went off at 9:02.

The 9:01 on one side and the 9:03 on the opposite side are meant to show how peaceful everything was up to 9:01 and then how everything would never be the same by 9:03. Symbolically, you approach the memorial facing 9:01, and exit out the other side of the opening at 9:03.


----------



## watchcollector1968 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes you are correct...thanks much for the correction.


----------



## Greta (Jun 5, 2012)

Photos of the May 20, 2012 solar eclipse - taken in Las Vegas, NV. The eclipse was not total there - it only got to about 94%.

Infrared filter used.





Black and white - no filter - beginning of eclipse.





Infrared filter used.





Infrared filter used - as complete as it was going to get from our vantage point - about 94%.





Infrared filter used.





Infrared filter used - eclipse complete and coming out the other side.





No filters used. Lens flare shows upside-down and backwards image of eclipse.





This one is just goofy - infrared filter held in front of iPhone lens. Very odd lens flare!


----------



## Esko (Jun 6, 2012)

will said:


> Has anyone here used any image stacking software? Macro Photography has a very shallow depth of field. Image stacking allows multiple pictures to be stacked creating a picture that has a lot more in focus. This would have to be done with stationary subjects as multiple pictures of the subject have to be taken.



I have used CombineZP in a few photographs. Some seeds and seedlings pics taken under microscope, and some other taken with conventional DSLR setup. It is simple and quick to use and you can get if for free (GNU Public License). Some pics didn't turn out looking completely natural (at least if viewed at 100%), but for a very casual work and casual needs, it is a nice and useful tool.

Just take enough photographs. It looks weird if there is an unsharp layer in the middle of the depth of field.


----------



## RBR (Jun 10, 2012)

.....


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello
These are some of my favorite photos









*Yes These are potatoes*


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2012)

That little kitten is the spitting image of the one I used to feed at one of my old jobs. Sadly, he was a stray and very frightened much if not all of the time. He got caught one day, and put down. I miss the little guy. Hope the one in the pic is having a happier life.


----------



## Toaster79 (Jun 29, 2012)

Minolta Dynax 7000i, Ilford Pan400.


----------



## Toaster79 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Toaster79 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## RBR (Jun 30, 2012)

.....


----------



## blasterman (Jul 6, 2012)

Fireworks:

My technique over the years starts with the belief the closer you are the better. I find a nearby town or suburb, and avoid the bigger city displays because of crowds and restrictions. With the smaller towns you can usually get absurdly close to ground zero, in this case close enough to hear the mortar shells spinning in the air before detonating and having to periodically clean debris out of my camera bag. The smaller shows typically use the same shells as the bigger displays, but simply less of them. Results in abstract pictures that are really cool when printed on metal, etc.


----------



## gtjonathan (Jul 7, 2012)

Canon A-1. Illford Delta 400. My first try at B&W.

























Accidental double-exposure


----------



## OCD (Jul 7, 2012)

A couple of pictures from the Chinese Lantern Festival at St. Louis Botanical Gardens.


This dragon is made of small glass medicine bottles filled with colored water wired together along with silk.







This dragon is made entirely of porcelain tea cups, saucers, plates & spoons all tied together with string. There were 2 of theses dragons facing one another.












A silk dragon fountain.







Another part of the silk dragon fountain.







A temple made completely from silk.


----------



## smarkum (Jul 8, 2012)

You guys are AMAZING! I love all the talent and all of the info about the pics. So many interesting and beautiful things in this world of ours. 

My wanna be pic of a double rainbow we saw a few days ago while on Holiday in Colorado Springs. Interestingly enough, we've seen a double rainbow there two years in a row! 
















The colors in the lower one were SO vibrant. We could see every color of the spectrum. Unfortunately we were not in a good location to see the entire rainbow . . .


----------



## jorn (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a caveman and no photographer. I always carry some sort of camera on me when i'm outdoors. I got lots of blurry pictures here and there on my computer, here are some of the ok ones from hunting/fishing/outdoor trips.
















Some rain is coming 





Waiting for the fish to bite 










Time to go home.. crappy weather incoming.





Someone's big brother.





Nice place to take a rest 





Santas little helper is getting curious.





Smoke on the water (and fire in the sky)





Say hello to my little friends 





The last of the stubborn snow.





Get out of my cloud.









U-571 going down.





My cat "Leia" is showing that mouse who's the boss.


----------



## unnerv (Jul 8, 2012)

Some dice I made on the lathe/mill. Have a game that requires dice with 2 +, 2 - and 2 blank sides and my local game shop didn't have any, so I made some out of 3/4 aluminum.


----------



## Max_Power (Jul 26, 2012)

gtjonathan said:


> Canon A-1. Illford Delta 400. My first try at B&W.



Nice shots!
You should try a red filter to make the sky darker.


----------



## Burntrice (Jul 26, 2012)

This is a diving board at a local lake, It was built in 1935 but in 1952 swimming was forbidden and the diving board no longer used. I went for a walk one morning and took this picture, I'm very pleased with the silhouette caused by sunrise and a thick mist rolling across the lake.


----------



## PCC (Aug 12, 2012)

Please excuse the low quality of this photo. It was taken with an iPhone 4 with the magnifying glass from my Swiss Army Knife over the lens and there was a breeze threatening to blow the spider into my hands. He measures about half an inch from top to bottom.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Toaster79 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Toaster79 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Toaster79 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Toaster79 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Toaster79 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Old Bridge, height 23m:






And so they fly:


----------



## jorn (Aug 14, 2012)

Some mobile photos from the last fishing trip.





In the mist.





Something has eaten all the leaves from the trees over huge areas..





We soon found the little sinners, had 40-50 cheving on my green jacket when we arrived to the water.





In action.





Result after a 3 hour walk, 5 hours in the ice cold water. Fishing is not fun, it's endless pain, i dont know why i like it


----------



## shichuhei (Aug 22, 2012)

It's great idea to have this thread and I'm glad I found it! 

Great photos!!


----------



## xcel730 (Aug 27, 2012)

A little late, but here are some of my July 4th photos:


----------



## blasterman (Aug 28, 2012)

Given it's still summer I really like to shoot Carnivals. With most dSLRS capable of ISO 1600 and beyond with exceptional quality night time shooting is really easy. Of course, hand holding long exposures has it's aethestic benefit as well.


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice to see this thread has picked up a bit again, I made a huge post with some of my own favorites but there didn't seem to be any activity then for a few days and it got lost in the latest server crash.

@blasterman, I really like that one. I always try to take lots of shots in my town's annual carnival (The "Tilburgse Kermis") which is the biggest one in Europe, but I always bring a tripod and go for the longest possible shutterspeeds. 
I'll link one or two and a few of my other personal favorites:

_#1: Two years ago but still a favorite_.




_ #2: From this summer (a few weeks ago), it looked like a UFO taking off _




_ #3: Playing with colors and freezing motion with two flashes. Made possible by my girlfriend's help (and yes that's a real tattoo)_




_ #4: One of my most recent shots is also my most postcard-worthy. Made it to flickr explore._




_ #5: I also LOVE to shoot macro and while chasing bees in my backyard, this fly proved to be a great model in posing for me. Nearly flawless specimen as well, so I could get that great detail in the eyes.
_



_ #6: can you spot the difference between a $2500 and a $200 setup between #5 and #6? _
_ This shot - more than any other - made me realize that it's all about what you have with you, not how fancy your camera is._





...etc. I can't possibly post everything here


----------



## Empire (Aug 30, 2012)

Horrible attempt at a photo
http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o522/fggggg7372/22d47e0f.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## blasterman (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey tweak - great work! #4 belongs on a metal print. If you can find a lab making those in your area it's highly recommended.

I really wish I could carry 'pod to a carnival, but they are somewhat frowned upon when I've done so in the past. Those are fantastic though. Although a bit surreal, I 'cooked' the image below a bit so a friend could use it for her web-site (poetry or something).


----------



## N10 (Aug 31, 2012)

hiking Mauritius island




seaside north of the island.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 3, 2012)

So many beautiful pictures here!
MDS, those macroshots are great.
xcel730 and blasterman, what shutterspeed (and aperature) are you using for those shots?
They are very good, I haven't succeded that well when I tried shooting fireworks.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 17, 2012)

*Amazing sunset*



*This is not the moon*


----------



## ffemt6263 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well im not a photographer and this pic was taken with a crappy iphone so im not sure it really even belongs in this thread but i do really like it, especially for the subject matter.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice photo ffemt6263 :thumbsup:
Sometimes the photos taken accidentally with a phone are most beautiful.I like the water reflection in that picture.
I also use my phone when I don't carry a camera.
Here is one photo taken with my cell phone-


----------



## ffemt6263 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thats a really beautiful picture. And thanks for the compliment. I think its hard to tell in my photo but the figures are a friend of mine leaning over showing his daughter how to use a fishing pole.


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 24, 2012)

Panoramic shot from the small harbor down the road.


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 24, 2012)

QM2 visited today, it is the largest boat to come into the harbor. The only one over one thousand feet long. It makes some of the islands look small.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 29, 2012)

ffemt6263 said:


> Thats a really beautiful picture. And thanks for the compliment. I think its hard to tell in my photo but the figures are a friend of mine leaning over showing his daughter how to use a fishing pole.


Nice moment I love fishing.


----------



## Steve K (Oct 1, 2012)

a shot of a P-51 Mustang at the big aviation gathering for the Experimental Aircraft Association at Oshkosh, Wisconsin this year:


----------



## CampingLED (Oct 12, 2012)

These photos were taken in June at a Bulls vs Stormer Superrugby event of some of the supporters. Security is fairly strict on allowing SLR cameras with fast lenses at the event and I used my 70-300 DO lens on my 60D Canon. Removed the grip as well to make it look smaller.
All photos were taken at night under the stadium lighting without flash. Handheld and taken at ISO 5000. Reduced grain with Lightroom.


----------



## jorn (Oct 14, 2012)

Lots of crazy aurora outside this weekend. But it's hard to get a perfect shot. Got only some few shots out of 50 that i liked. Cars, flashoholics (me playing), and other light polluting stuff ruined most of them during a 25 sek exposure.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 16, 2012)

Great color in your photographs. I need to keep working with my Panasonic Lumix as photos still come washed out too much


----------



## torcher (Oct 24, 2012)

I resized them to 800 and smaller but It was still rejected : )
Oh well , Later .


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 24, 2012)

torcher said:


> Shelter Cove Ca.
> http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/SANY0094_zpsfcb970c7.jpg
> http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/IMG_1291_zpsa9587a9a.jpg
> http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/IMG_1187_zpse47cbbf2.jpg
> http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/IMG_0938_zpsaf8fb79c.jpg



Some very nice images. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## gtjonathan (Nov 17, 2012)

Ektar by Rake Yohn, on Flickr
about 5 minutes @ f/8, 100-speed Kodak Ektar

painted with a Fenix LD22 and red filter - a bit too heavily

Canon FD 28mm f/2.8
Canon T90
Epson V600

The trail on the left is a lamppost. I forgot to close the shutter before packing up the tripod!


----------



## Jelle-S (Nov 25, 2012)

Testing the LED Lenser X21, lighting up the little island 250m across the water.

Used gear: Nikon D90, Tokina 116, LED Lenser X21


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/7184894712/







Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## jim_r (Nov 26, 2012)

Woke up early one morning and saw this:


----------



## TweakMDS (Nov 28, 2012)

gtjonathan: that red filter is quite extreme in photos. I tried it with mine once (P20A2 with red screw-on filter) but I was unable to squeeze out anything worth processing 

Jelle-S: that's a brilliant long exposure, the flashlight beam makes it look quite alien.

jim_r: beautiful area, so serene and quiet. 

I have some new toys for the more portable trips: A new Olympus E-PL5, Panasonic 20mm f/1.7 and Samyang 7.5mm fisheye. Great for a super tiny portable kit and the image quality beats my full frame dslr in some cases.

Anyway, pics tell more:
#1: I plan to light a building with light painting myself some time...




#2: 1 second exposure handheld




#3: my girlfriend finally not ducking away when I point a lens at her - perhaps because this camera is smaller.




Keep filling this up, everybody


----------



## Erich1B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nighttime cityscape photograph of downtown Tampa, FL.


----------



## jaycyu (Dec 7, 2012)

[Two P60 infrared drop-ins]


----------



## Nubster (Dec 9, 2012)

Blackwater Fall, Davis, WV.


----------



## jaycyu (Dec 25, 2012)

Took this with Amy Betts in September


----------



## Brera (Jan 1, 2013)

Mt Bromo, East Java.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 15, 2013)

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w5/DimeRazorback/IMG_8581.jpg

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w5/DimeRazorback/IMG_8828.jpg

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w5/DimeRazorback/IMG_8208.jpg[/url]

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w5/DimeRazorback/IMG_9366small.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## jaycyu (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, what a life.


----------



## jaycyu (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TweakMDS (Feb 1, 2013)

That's great Jaycyu, good cinematic shot.

Here's a few from last sunday. .44 Shakedown rocking the "Staal zaal" in the WTC Rotterdam. Great location to shoot in, definitely going back there for other photoshoots. 
It's very isolated so you can shoot in peace and quiet for a few hours; very friendly staff, and the city center is just a few paces away. Parking was dreadfully small but we did get dedicated spaces which is an absolute must in a busy city like that. 
The entire walls and ceiling are warm dark wood, lighting is great and everything in there can be turned on and off. 

Very nice location to go all out with the flashes. The opposite of the room is a huge window with a bit of Rotterdam skyline. Got some nice portraits to that side as well, but haven't uploaded those to flickr yet so they'll be in later 
All in all I went quite bold with the lighting this shoot, but I think harsh kickers do well with a soft wooden background.

#1




#2




#3


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice shots,nice composition,well used light.Good work _TweakMDS._


----------



## jezdec (Feb 4, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bxk8chhr7xpyffy/2012-12-25 10.27.16.jpg
my dog likes to swim...


----------



## jaycyu (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## jaycyu (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## jaycyu (Feb 14, 2013)

Street lamp


----------



## TweakMDS (Feb 15, 2013)

Jayc, I love the cool tones you have in your last few shots.


----------



## jaycyu (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks. There's only one color that works for this infrared rendition.


----------



## jaycyu (Feb 15, 2013)

Lid by infrared P60 in L2P


----------



## will (Mar 11, 2013)

Just a quick picture at Deerfield Beach, Florida


----------



## Erich1B (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's a photograph of the Northern Lights that I took last week at Chena Hot Springs Resort in Alaska.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 20, 2013)

Simply awesome photos! Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 22, 2013)

A flower of Perigord, France.


----------



## jorn (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice northern light pic Eric1b. 
It's surpricingly hard to get good shots of the northern light.
Was one time out this winter with a camera, chasing the northern light. But i just had recived a 100k lux fandyfire, and i was messing around with it alot. Light pollution (from me and other things) messed up most of the shots. But some few looked kind of cool, even when i messed them up.




Houses on the other side of the fjord on the left, idiot with a thrower in the middle ( i'll show that stupid northern light what a real light is  ), boat passing on the right.

A friend of mine is running around taking all theese amazing looking northern light and landscape pics. Was not as easy as i first thought haha  
For a sneak peak on his page: http://www.arildheitmann.com/gallery-list
I dont have the skills or time to take pics like this, i wish i could


----------



## gtjonathan (Mar 28, 2013)

internet outage by Rake Yohn

Subway tunnel lit by Fenix LD22. 

Mamiya 645, Provia 400x.


----------



## Brightholzer (Mar 28, 2013)

Low res. He seemed to wondering what my interest was with him.
"Who me?"


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 1, 2013)

When I was driving home from work early february, I saw a small flog of wild goose. Nice but not too exciting. A few hundred meters along the road I saw a field with swans (counted 33 including a black swan and a few days later 48) and again a few hundred meters along the road a herd of roe deer. That´s rather rare, espacially that close to my city (~44.000 people) since the german landscape is pretty spoilt and we don´t have big woods like you in northern america still have. A few days later I tried my luck with the deer. I got lucky and got relatively close (well, as close as you can get to these deer around here) and counted 16 of them. I´ve seen them a few times already. They have a very small habitat of about 2800 meters x 950 meters (yes it´s really that small and yes they live free). In the southeast as well as the south west is a federal highway with a high noise barrier wall they definitly can´t get past (yellow line with the 41 on it). In the north is a river and finally in the east / north east a small village ranging from the river to the highway. The first picture has an industrial area of my hometown (those round towers a from Michelin) in the background.
















I tried my luck again today and bingo met the roe deer again. 17 this time.


----------



## jaycyu (May 12, 2013)

I took a lot of chance shooting there; I don't think I can ever risk that location again.


----------



## Norm (May 12, 2013)

Please remember, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## hron61 (May 12, 2013)

Ok, i'll play...This is our shop cat squishy.


----------



## blub (May 22, 2013)

*Walked in the kitchen and spotted a wooden Ra Twisty to match my 85tr 


*


----------



## jaycyu (May 27, 2013)

A shoot before she flew off to Asia for runway fashion.


----------



## david57strat (Jun 5, 2013)

hron61 said:


> Ok, i'll play...This is our shop cat squishy.



Such a beautiful cat. Looks pretty friendly, too! Thanks for sharing this picture!


----------



## jaycyu (Jun 8, 2013)

720nm infrared hand-held panorama


----------



## unnerv (Jun 10, 2013)

Got some wireless triggers for my flash and was playing


----------



## KC2IXE (Jun 10, 2013)

Croton Dam in flood


----------



## franzdom (Jun 10, 2013)

Hummingbird in Colorado


----------



## easilyled (Jun 11, 2013)

Erich1B said:


> Here's a photograph of the Northern Lights that I took last week at Chena Hot Springs Resort in Alaska.



Wow! How beautiful!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 16, 2013)

franzdom said:


> Hummingbird in Colorado


Wow!! Great picture Franz! :thumbsup: I really like the bokeh from that lens. What lens is it?


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 16, 2013)

I went for a walk at the Hoyt Arboretum in Portland yesterday and got a few nice pictures (although they are nothing compared to some of the _amazing _shots in this thread!).


----------



## Eric242 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice tree shots! Especially the captured sun 

HEre are some storks I shot today:



























and twoplanes passing each other


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 16, 2013)

Eric242 said:


> Nice tree shots! Especially the captured sun
> 
> HEre are some storks I shot today:
> 
> and twoplanes passing each other


Thanks! The sky in your pictures was extremely blue! It looks like it was a beautiful day.  And I _really_ like the shot of the two planes. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycyu (Jun 16, 2013)

unnerv said:


> Got some wireless triggers for my flash and was playing


Those pistols look great. Too bad I'm in Canada, or else I would be addicted to handguns as well!


----------



## jaycyu (Jun 16, 2013)

An IR image shot a few years back that I didn't think was good was resurrected recently.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 17, 2013)

jaycyu said:


> An IR image shot a few years back that I didn't think was good was resurrected recently.



Looks excellent to me. I'd like to see what you consider to be good.


----------



## unnerv (Jun 17, 2013)

jaycyu said:


> Those pistols look great. Too bad I'm in Canada, or else I would be addicted to handguns as well!



Thanks! I need to spend more time shooting both with the camera and pistols.


----------



## jaycyu (Jun 19, 2013)

This is the first shoot with Chelsea, when a thin layer of cloud rolled in, choking the sun and hindering contrast. We did another shoot a month later under agreeable weather with a new lens, and everything was well. 
During the 2nd shoot, she mentioned the bug bites she suffered, for which I mumbled "sorry" without ceasing my setup nor looking at her. Though this is a while ago and she since opened her own pub called _The Moon Under Water Brewery & Pub_ in Victoria, presently I plan to send her a tritium vial as a proper apology to quiet my conscience. 



easilyled said:


> Looks excellent to me. I'd like to see what you consider to be good.


That tree image got color problems when I shot it 3 years back, but a few months ago I was able to apply the correct channel mixer / curve to the color, and now, it's one of my better shots.


----------



## DAN92 (Jun 24, 2013)

jaycyu,

your pictures are beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaycyu (Jul 1, 2013)

Paul Little repaired an empty patch caused by in-camera deleting. I know it must have been a very brave tempt on his part, 'cause I fell flat trying to fill that hole.



DAN92 said:


> jaycyu, your pictures are beautiful.:thumbsup:


Thanks. For the portraits, it ain't me who's amazing * . *


----------



## will (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: (Nothing's going on, so here's another post.)*

We went to the beach today. I usually bring my camera in case there is anything interesting to photograph. The Good Year Blimp was passing by so I took a few pictures. I guess they did not want me to take any more pictures - so - well you can see what they called me. ( UNRETOUCHED PHOTO )


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: (Nothing's going on, so here's another post.)*



will said:


> We went to the beach today. I usually bring my camera in case there is anything interesting to photograph. The Good Year Blimp was passing by so I took a few pictures. I guess they did not want me to take any more pictures - so - well you can see what they called me. ( UNRETOUCHED PHOTO )


Nice timing! :naughty:


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: (Nothing's going on, so here's another post.)*

Eastern Tiger Swallowtail outside kitchen window:


----------



## Norm (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## easilyled (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 12, 2013)

Norm said:


>


That's a great picture Norm!  Where did you take that?


----------



## Norm (Jul 12, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a great picture Norm!  Where did you take that?








*Parque das Aves Brazil
*





Norm


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow! That looks like a place I would really like to visit. I have an African Grey parrot and a Ruby Macaw and it would be great to see similar birds in a more natural environment - not to mention seeing a bunch of other neat birds like Toucans. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 18, 2013)

Reaching the limits of table (stuff) photography, so I'm venturing into people:


----------



## ToyTank (Jul 27, 2013)

There are some great shots in this thread. Wow.

ElectronGuru-Those are fabulous shots! Is that fourth a candid or posed? I'm not sure where you are in oregon. I spent some time is the eugene/springfield area had a blast and met some characters.

I recently bought my first DSLR and have really been having fun. I like landscapes and REALLY enjoy doing Macro shots. For now I'm not shooting people past family and friends, but maybe I will get an interest in it. 

These are low resolution uploads.

1)European Skipper Butterfly








2) My Hometown this spring.






3)DragonFly with Mites(I thought eggs) and Shadow from Wings






4) Mayfly?






5)The one that got away. I think this shot of a ladybug would have been awesome, but when she took off it was away from me and out of focus except the leg and feet that are super sharp.


----------



## Neginfluence04 (Jul 28, 2013)

unnerv said:


> Got some wireless triggers for my flash and was playing




So jelly of the tactical full rail. It's my holy grail gun and I've thought very seriously about selling. 3-4 of my 1911 handguns just to have that one.


----------



## unnerv (Aug 2, 2013)

Neginfluence04 said:


> So jelly of the tactical full rail. It's my holy grail gun and I've thought very seriously about selling. 3-4 of my 1911 handguns just to have that one.



It was the same for me. I already had a bunch of 1911/2011 but none with a full rail so when one showed up, I jumped on it.


----------



## raptechnician (Aug 8, 2013)

Toronto city photo I took a few years ago.


----------



## ToyTank (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## jaycyu (Oct 17, 2013)

Kristi Dawn


----------



## jackson77 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Gadget_Guru (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's my first effort at focus stacking with a conventional macro rail. The subject is an old Elgin wristwatch that I sold on eBay. I thought it important to show the internals on such an old collectible, thus the effort.

The image was made by placing the watch on a simple wooden stand inside my photo tent. I have some Protostar flocked light trap material on the wooden stand, to greatly reduce reflections and provide a nearly black background.

My Nikon D600 camera was on a tripod by the front of the photo tent, with an inexpensive macro rail between the tripod and camera. The front flap on the tent was down, draped over the camera, to fill in the on-axis nooks and crannies.

Lighting was from two off-camera Nikon flashes, one on each side of the tent, triggered by radio remote and optical slave. The tent softens the light from the flashes, giving it more of a wrap-around effect, and reducing hard reflections from highlights on the subject. Flash power (1/8, I think) and camera exposure were manual. Aperture was f/8 for best resolution. Camera ISO was at its base of 100 for maximum image quality.

Once set up and framed, I used the macro rail to step the relative position of the camera and subject, triggering the shutter remotely at each step. This means the plane of perfect focus moved through the shallow subject in 23 steps, each spaced by moving the macro rail knob “a smidgen”.

I used Zerene Stacker (trial version) to combine the 23 images into one sharp, full resolution photo, which was further tweaked with Nikon ViewNX 2.

I have other photos of this watch on Flickr, so click on the image to got to my Flickr page, and check out the other images in the set.

*Here's a 1:1 crop of the above image, so you can see the detail captured:*





Darron
Reno, Nevada


----------



## PCC (Dec 1, 2013)

Critique?


----------



## jaycyu (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice out-of-focus and tint of light :candle:


----------



## camit34 (Feb 11, 2014)

Some really nice shots in this thread - here's a small contribution. This was on the sunrise on the way home yesterday from work.


----------



## jaycyu (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## jaycyu (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## jaycyu (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## jaycyu (May 1, 2014)




----------



## jaycyu (May 1, 2014)




----------



## jonwkng (May 1, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, *jaycyu*!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LightWalker (May 1, 2014)

Shot at zoo with a Canon Elan 7 - EF 100-300 USM lens - 400 iso film

Print shot with cellphone.


----------



## LightWalker (May 1, 2014)

City Lights









Heavenly Light


----------



## LightWalker (May 2, 2014)

Gizmo.......the dog with swag.


----------



## LightWalker (May 8, 2014)

The Old Mill - featured in the movie Gone with the Wind

Taken with a cellphone.


----------



## LightWalker (May 11, 2014)

The longest foot bridge in North America - The Big Dam Bridge


----------



## jaycyu (May 12, 2014)




----------



## PCC (May 16, 2014)

This is is an old photo that was taken about five years ago.


----------



## jaycyu (May 20, 2014)




----------



## jaycyu (May 24, 2014)




----------



## jaycyu (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Mongoose01 (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful and amazing pictures everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycyu (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks, jonwkng


----------



## Rat (Jun 20, 2014)

:thinking:


----------



## jaycyu (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Eric242 (Jul 20, 2014)

Quick & dirty....coke bottle


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 19, 2014)

A few pictures of the World Heriatge Völklingen Ironworks I visited a few weeks ago. Pruduced steel from 1873 to 1986.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2014)

Feels like an excellent Fallout 3 setting.... That's a compliment.


----------



## Greta (Oct 20, 2014)

Here's one that Monocrom will like... From the set of The Walking Dead in Senoia, GA...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2014)

NICE! :twothumbs

BTW.... Check The Walking Dead thread in a few minutes.


----------



## PCC (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice. A little description on the location and bridge/boat please.


----------



## OCD (Oct 22, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Nice. A little description on the location and bridge/boat please.



I'm guessing a fire boat of some kind by the Oakland Bay bridge.


----------



## PCC (Oct 22, 2014)

Fireboat in the San Francisco Bay. That's the Bay Bridge towering overhead with Oakland in the distance. Photo was taken from the Embarcadero in San Francisco.


----------



## PCC (Oct 22, 2014)

Let's try another.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 24, 2014)

OCD said:


> I'm guessing a fire boat of some kind by the Oakland Bay bridge.





PCC said:


> Fireboat in the San Francisco Bay. That's the Bay Bridge towering overhead with Oakland in the distance. Photo was taken from the Embarcadero in San Francisco.



Thank you. Looks very nice there.


----------



## PCC (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks! The amazing thing is that the photo was taken with an old lens that was brand new in 1974 or so. It's an AI modified 35mm f/2 and the photo was shot at f/4 and it's sharp looking at the photo at 1:1 on the computer. Not bad for a 40 year old lens.


----------



## PCC (Oct 25, 2014)

This bridge is a bit more famous than the last one...


----------



## silverman57 (Oct 30, 2014)

One from earlier in the year.


DSC_4409 by icksilver, on Flickr


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 30, 2014)

Just awesome.

Bill


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Oct 30, 2014)

silverman57 said:


> One from earlier in the year.


*Very *nice!


----------



## PCC (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice photo!


----------



## PCC (Oct 30, 2014)

My last photo was a spiral staircase from inside Fort Point in San Francisco. The Golden Gate Bridge was built over the old fort. The following photo was taken from inside the fort.


----------



## silverman57 (Nov 10, 2014)

One from a few months ago.


Broadstairs fireworks July 2014 by icksilver, on Flickr


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Nov 10, 2014)

silverman57 said:


> One from a few months ago.


Very nice!


----------



## Greta (Dec 2, 2014)

Once in a lifetime! 

Had three cameras going and caught this "shooting star" with all three cameras!


----------



## Greta (Dec 14, 2014)

So I found out something really interesting today about the photos I posted above. It's not a meteor! It's an Iridium flare. Who knew? Anyway... now I have this pretty neat app for my phone that tells me when and where I can see these flares - even set up notifications so I have time to get out with my camera! Should be fun trying to catch them!


----------



## GunnarGG (Dec 16, 2014)

A picture of the moon over Copenhagen as seen from Sweden.


----------



## Stress_Test (Dec 19, 2014)

Neat moon photo Gunnar. Low on the horizon, barely a sliver.


Took this one shortly after getting a Canon Powershot (SX160 model). Zoomed all the way in (80mm), f8 at 1/80th sec. This is a 100% crop.


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 1, 2015)

Smokesignals.....











Giant firecracker exploding.....






New years Rocket launching from a friends hand while another explods not far away (both pointed towards the ground).....


----------



## jaycyu (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## jaycyu (Jan 28, 2015)

AniRevo 2014


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 29, 2015)

Beamhead said:


>


Very cool!


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 29, 2015)

:thanks:


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 30, 2015)

nvm....


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## StarHalo (Feb 3, 2015)

Disneyland last night


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Monocrom (Feb 3, 2015)

So adorable.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 15, 2015)

Toolin around in my garage tonight with a new light so I took this lame shot.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 15, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 15, 2015)

:thanks:


----------



## ImagioX1 (Feb 23, 2015)

A few of mine


----------



## paverto (Feb 24, 2015)

nice flashlight, which model?


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 24, 2015)

paverto said:


> nice flashlight, which model?


It´s laser etched on the flashlight, right above the switch


----------



## Capolini (Feb 24, 2015)

Capo the day I got him! 3.18.2011





Capo[means Boss/Chief in Italian!] December 2013 in his element.





The Mountains in Italy where my Grandmother was born(Aquasanta [Terme], Marche Region). Been blessed to have been there Three[3] times. My G'mom was One of Eight. She was 98 when she died. Six of them lived between 98 and 103!






*JAMES ALLEN HENDRIX AND I [JIMI HENDRIX'S FATHER] IN HIS HOUSE IN SEATTLE,WA. APRIL 2000/MAY 2000*. *NOTICE THE BOTTOM PICTURE. I HAD JET LAG AND NEITHER OF US WERE SMILING!*


----------



## ImagioX1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Eric242 said:


> It´s laser etched on the flashlight, right above the switch



Haha yep!


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 20, 2015)

Just back from Yosemite.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 20, 2015)

Very nice photo.


----------



## Stress_Test (May 30, 2015)

Jet ski drag racing on the river 







(not really racing, just two random guys)


----------



## ven (May 30, 2015)

Cheeky!


----------



## KDM (May 30, 2015)

How I woke up this morning.


----------



## KDM (May 30, 2015)

Front porch.


----------



## ven (May 30, 2015)

How cute!great way to wake up


----------



## KDM (May 30, 2015)

My daughter and Sponge Bob.


----------



## ven (May 30, 2015)

Great pic

Madison horsing around


----------



## KDM (May 30, 2015)

Great looking kids you have Ven.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 30, 2015)

Hey Ven,
Since your showing off your beautiful kids, I have to brag on my precious granddaughter, Madison...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-05/5EE5E6F5-74BC-485C-B419-66F2B249CFE0.jpg


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Ven,
> Since your showing off your beautiful kids, I have to brag on my precious granddaughter, Madison...
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-05/5EE5E6F5-74BC-485C-B419-66F2B249CFE0.jpg



Apparently complete with red-eyed demon dog guardian. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (May 31, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Ven,
> Since your showing off your beautiful kids, I have to brag on my precious granddaughter, Madison...
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-05/5EE5E6F5-74BC-485C-B419-66F2B249CFE0.jpg



Beautiful ,looks a little princess and no doubt boss around there :laughing:


----------



## dmanuel (May 31, 2015)

Wow, some of the photographs in here are nothing short of amazing! Figured I would share some of mine, still have so much to learn so all input is more than welcome.


----------



## PCC (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## PCC (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## ToyTank (Jun 5, 2015)

It is thunderstorm season again. This was the best I got last spring with any luck I'll get some good shots this year too



Electric City Lightning by Turman L Images, on Flickr


----------



## Eric242 (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow, that´s a great shot!!

Here´s a cross spider on the roof of my balcony with it´s prey of it´s lifetimne, a may bug. Hard to photograph without falling out of the balcony  and lit with a Elzetta Stealth AVS.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice shot. Ugly spider. Lol


----------



## Stress_Test (Jun 14, 2015)

Light tossing: Sat on the floor with the camera in a dark room, set the camera to a long exposure, then tossed the light out in front of me (Preon 1). Kind of random luck what you get but I thought this was neat. Strange green and purple lens flare of some sort on the top left.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 15, 2015)

Neat and creative! :thumbsup:

I might have to try that.


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Jun 28, 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19038167880/in/datetaken/
My Flowerpics

ERnst


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice. Is that HDR photography?


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Jun 28, 2015)

No, only the Sun light!
Ernst


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow. What camera do you use? Some nice shots there.


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Jun 29, 2015)

Sony NEX 5N
ERnst-Dieter


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 29, 2015)

Excellent. TY.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 5, 2015)

Tonight, University of Redlands:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 5, 2015)

And the rocket’s red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof through the night that our flag was still there.
Oh, say does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O’er the land of the free and the home of the brave?

Great picture, Star.

~ Chance


----------



## hron61 (Jul 19, 2015)

Woof.


----------



## Stress_Test (Jul 21, 2015)

So I came across an old box of Legos and opened 'er up. I poked through the pieces at random for a bit then before I knew it I'd lost track of time. Selection was limited but I pieced this together nonetheless. Lighting courtesy of two Preon1s from the rear quarters and a scotch-taped Mag led aimed at the front.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 22, 2015)

You might have heard about how Google's neural network was doing some unique processing to images; I got a chance to play with the code, and here's what it came up with:

My original picture of a rose in the backyard:





And Google's brain's interpretation of it:


----------



## RI Chevy (Jul 23, 2015)

Weird!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah, I like the original pic. better.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 23, 2015)

I was playing with google the other day. Here is its interpretation of my lights.


----------



## Stress_Test (Jul 23, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> You might have heard about how Google's neural network was doing some unique processing to images; I got a chance to play with the code, and here's what it came up with:
> 
> My original picture of a rose in the backyard:
> 
> ...



That is just creepy. Makes me think of Hieronymus Bosch paintings I saw in an art history class. (Google Image search the name if you're interested but don't do it at work!)


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 27, 2015)

Sony compact through the eyepiece:





iPhone through eyepiece:


----------



## ToyTank (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm sure everyone has seen some of the Deepdream images. Has anyone deep dreamed their own photos? I've been playing with some of the online generators.

Before(I flipped it in LR I forgot)


Bee and Bachelor Button by Levi Turman, on Flickr

After



Deepdream Bee by Levi Turman, on Flickr


----------



## ven (Aug 1, 2015)

Chillin..........




9 month old dragon we rescued

Having a lie down


----------



## easilyled (Aug 1, 2015)

That's a very cute fellow (or girl?) ven. Looks as if he's/she's smiling.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 1, 2015)

Cool. Looks like he/she likes a ultra warm nichia on his back.


----------



## ven (Aug 1, 2015)

:laughing:

Its a boy,called spike.........so cute,he is like a baby. Already set in his ways for bed time with his light going out. Gets comfy and waits for "lights out" ,eyes are shut within minutes of lights out. Not so cute feeding grass hoppers and worms ...........the crunching goes through me :laughing:





Our other pet,Ty the royal python




He is great too,just 4yrs old and has a real nice personality..........in fact he has just eaten and sheaded too!! The bath the other night sure helped with that. Got a great 12min vid of him eating the medium rat(dont worry i wont post). Now chilling in his hole,as he has to be left alone for 48hrs


----------



## easilyled (Aug 2, 2015)

You're very knowledgable about how to care for reptiles, ven. I know that the lizard family in particular require quite specialized conditions and would not do too well otherwise. Spike is a great name for him!

How big is Ty? Do you give him live rats or dead ones?

My partner Daniele loves lizards although I've never been brave enough to try to care for one. I'll show her your pictures.


----------



## ven (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for kind words, Ty the Python is only around 4ft and very gentle. Certainly can feel the strength in him when he decides what direction he is going. They prefer a busy Viv ,plenty of hiding places during the day and not too big. Night time they like to come out and have a look around.

No live rats,they can actually harm or worse! Also can shorten their lives so frozen only. Heated up in hot water for 5-10mins to get up to temp ,then dabbed down to dry off. We take him out of his viv(some feed in Viv ,everyone has their own preferences ). Feed now is 7-10 days with one medium rat. 

Bearded dragons are great ,did not know that much(still learning) at time. As said its rescued as the girl was scared of it,frightened of being bitten!! Don't even have proper teeth! Anyway he is great,likes to sit on your hand getting the heat . 
He likes crickets one day,worm/s another and veg. He has a day light bulb and heat which you can get from pet shops for the right heat( 35oC ish) and uvb.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 3, 2015)

ven said:


> Thanks for kind words, Ty the Python is only around 4ft and very gentle. Certainly can feel the strength in him when he decides what direction he is going. They prefer a busy Viv ,plenty of hiding places during the day and not too big. Night time they like to come out and have a look around.
> 
> No live rats,they can actually harm or worse! Also can shorten their lives so frozen only. Heated up in hot water for 5-10mins to get up to temp ,then dabbed down to dry off. We take him out of his viv(some feed in Viv ,everyone has their own preferences ). Feed now is 7-10 days with one medium rat.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the great info. :thumbsup:

It might inspire me to summon up the courage to buy a lizard or snake one day.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 3, 2015)

Just spotted this thread...






It has my attention.






Going to watch closely.
You guys are talented.






These are some Crows that adopted my wife and I, their family has grown to seven and visits 5-10 times a day.
Friends for life.
For a YT video, watch a Murder of Crows.
Eight tests in succession by one Caledonian Crow.
Primates have a hard time planning that far ahead.
Now said to be second smartest animal on planet, smartest bird on every continent.

Ooh, from our observations, if one talks quietly to you, talk quietly back, he likes you.👍
Edit of many sorry, the big one, is dad.
My wife named him, Vinny Barbarino.
Brown eyes are a matured bird, and the bright blue or darkened blue is adolescent still like Huey an Duey in last picture. 
Red mouth lining is prominent on young if one can see.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 3, 2015)

Great pictures, War Raven, you must feel privileged. I love hearing about these interactions.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 3, 2015)

easilyled said:


> Great pictures, War Raven, you must feel privileged. I love hearing about these interactions.


Thank you very much. ☺
Was hoping someone might like them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 3, 2015)

A friend and I used to enjoy feeding the squirrels and crows peanuts. One day there was a very aggressive squirrel. He wanted every peanut we threw. Honest to goodness, after a few minutes of this a crow picked up a small four inch branch in its beak and side-hopped at the squirrel running it off. First and last time I witnessed a bird using a tool.

~ Chance


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 3, 2015)

+1

My indoor friends love hearing about naughty squirrels..


----------



## pvsampson (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,thought I'd like to play in here.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> +1
> 
> My indoor friends love hearing about naughty squirrels..



Those cats are awesome. What breed?

Bill


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Bill.
I'll try and spell it right, Savannah's.
Heavily watered down breed of a, tall plains grass cats called Serval's.
They still get aggressive though ☺


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Yawn...





Out third cat, a stray that adopted us years ago.


----------



## hron61 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks starhalo. I do think I'm in the safe zone, it was all auto. lol

This pic was taken at work on 8/1/15. It was one year ann of my brothers passing.

I do believe i had a fly-by from my bro with his new wings. 
Miss ya bro.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 6, 2015)

hron61 said:


> Does anyone know the max size pics we can post here? I can't find the info anywhere. thanks.



There is no max that I know of, they resize for click-for-full-size display. I often post 20 megapixel pics, no issues.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 6, 2015)

StarHalo are you using Tapatalk or a pc browser?


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 6, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> StarHalo are you using Tapatalk or a pc browser?



iPhone 6/Safari. The moon image above was imported directly from the camera and is supposed to be 20 megapixels but is only showing as 11, guess I'll get to solve that mystery eventually..


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 6, 2015)

Ah OK, I'm on Tapatalk, and I think it compressed images and thought that might be what you were using too.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 6, 2015)

No Tapatalk, just the browser. 

The iPhone is reporting that the moon image, and all the images I've imported from my camera, is/are 4096x2731; but when I click the posted image above on my Macbook Pro, it reports the image size as 5472x3648. So maybe the iPhone has an 11 megapixel image handling limit but it's retaining all of the file info, so on any other device the image will still be the original 20 megapixels (even though it was the iPhone that the image was imported to.)


----------



## pvsampson (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## pvsampson (Aug 7, 2015)

Sigma 150-500 handheld.


----------



## pvsampson (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## hron61 (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll toss in a how hot was it joke here. It was so hot here today (82) i know i know...

It was so hot that even our shop praying mantis had to suck up some h20 as well. HA!


----------



## ToyTank (Aug 23, 2015)

Great images everyone,

_*Pvsampson*_-Very nice backlit portrait and in flight dragonfly!

I'll never tire of shooting water.A tie-dye shirt, plastic spoon, and a snooted flash.



A Spoonful of Medicine Helps the Sugar Go Down by Levi Turman, on Flickr


----------



## pvsampson (Aug 24, 2015)

ToyTank said:


> _*Pvsampson*_-Very nice backlit portrait and in flight dragonfly!



Thanks,those are my girls and are good subjects.Thing about Dragonflys that I have noted,is that the perchers will return to the same spot when hunting,so I just had to wait for it to come back,but had to be quick.The in flight and the other shot are the same one at the same stick..hovering types will return to the same general spot,within about a foot,as well.

Love the effect you have in that shot,the tie dye in the water drops looks great.


----------



## pvsampson (Aug 27, 2015)

Early spring here...


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 10, 2015)

I have new feather's hanging around my place...















Sorry about quality, it's not the tool, it's the tool behind it messing up☺
Edit, sorry, she is a Merlin, small Falcon.
Neighbor told me also known as, Lady Hawk.
Though, it's a small Falcon, fast in level flight. Male lurked nearby while she rustled the cedars for little birds.


----------



## troutpool (Sep 12, 2015)

WarRaven, this bird looks like an Accipiter, not a Falcon, probably a Sharp-shinned Hawk or a Cooper's Hawk. Nice pictures.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 12, 2015)

It does look like a Cooper's Hawk.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you guys..I learned more today.
I'll try an get more pictures of her next time she shows up.

In level flight from what I've saw she is fast.
Thanks for comments☺


----------



## ven (Sep 27, 2015)

Stunning pictures mr Raven

Here is some road kill(not literally but what i call "spike" when he sleeeps)






Flat out




As our house seems to be like a zoo of late(need to charge entrance fee) this is the new edition




Just dont tell Ty








yep that me...............:laughing: Not my best side..................usually from the back is best:nana:


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 27, 2015)

No way in the world I could just chill with that reptile on my stomach. Much braver man than me sir! lol


----------



## ven (Sep 27, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> No way in the world I could just chill with that reptile on my stomach. Much braver man than me sir! lol



:laughing: he is a little baby  so easy and chilled out!
Clicky da picy


----------



## easilyled (Sep 27, 2015)

ven said:


> :laughing: he is a little baby  so easy and chilled out!
> Clicky da picy



He seems to love his cricket just like any good englishman!


----------



## ven (Sep 27, 2015)

:laughing: yes, funny story, Friday morning me and Rach woke up(or got woke up!) at 05:10 thinking we were in a jungle.............yes a cricket in the bedroom on her side :laughing: . So caught it, and i left for work a little early. Checked my texts and had one at 6:30am saying that Callum had been playing with them(gets one as a pet and trains it.......yes i know):laughing: 

He left the lid 1/2 off on the tub which is kept in the dining room, needless to say they were all over the house!!! 

I give up!!!


----------



## easilyled (Sep 27, 2015)

ven said:


> :laughing: yes, funny story, Friday morning me and Rach woke up(or got woke up!) at 05:10 thinking we were in a jungle.............yes a cricket in the bedroom on her side :laughing: . So caught it, and i left for work a little early. Checked my texts and had one at 6:30am saying that Callum had been playing with them(gets one as a pet and trains it.......yes i know):laughing:
> 
> He left the lid 1/2 off on the tub which is kept in the dining room, needless to say they were all over the house!!!
> 
> I give up!!!



My partner freaks out when there's any spiders larger than 2cm in the house. I wouldn't like to see her reaction to an army of crickets on the loose.


----------



## KDM (Sep 27, 2015)

HA! Classic story Ven sounds like something that would happen at my house. I swear my home is like a zoo sometimes, minus the animals.


----------



## ven (Sep 27, 2015)

The size 4 are around 1" ish,soon grow to a size 5 !!! :laughing: 



He isnt fussy............




Just shredded quite a bit recently to make way for a bigger dragon within!




So easy and chilled, really do make a great pet.........

Like worms too (meal worms and the little *beeps" can bite!!!!), eats 65-70% hoppers,25% greens and 5% treats (worms)

Clicky da picy


----------



## magellan (Sep 27, 2015)

troutpool said:


> WarRaven, this bird looks like an Accipiter, not a Falcon, probably a Sharp-shinned Hawk or a Cooper's Hawk. Nice pictures.



Yeah, hard to say for sure, but looks like a Cooper's to me.


----------



## magellan (Sep 27, 2015)

Very cool photos. What kind of lizard is that? He looks chuckwalla sized.


----------



## ven (Sep 27, 2015)

Bearded dragon Rach rescued him a few month back, great little guy he is.


----------



## magellan (Sep 27, 2015)

Very cool. I've always liked reptiles and had a few lizards and snakes as pets when I was a boy.


----------



## magellan (Sep 27, 2015)

Australian magpies watching guy take a picture on Mt. Clarence, outside of Perth, Western Australia, on our recent trip to Oz. We were on a tourist coach and the magpies will come right up to you and beg for food. I also had a chance to meet Norm Eyres in Warragul, Gippsland, just before he passed away.


----------



## ven (Sep 27, 2015)

KDM said:


> HA! Classic story Ven sounds like something that would happen at my house. I swear my home is like a zoo sometimes, minus the animals.



I keep telling the boss I need to charge an entrance fee!!! It is a zoo :laughing:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 27, 2015)

Clouds moving through area, doing what I can with what I have..






Later: #cheatmode through telescope:






A ring for the ladies:


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 21, 2015)

No clue.

Edit: Internet says this is a California Diabolical Ironclad Beetle, renown for having an impossibly tough exoskeleton which withstands being stepped on; you can apparently walk over this bug and it will get up and wander away. Insect collectors find it a unique challenge as the thin metal pins traditionally used to pin insects in display boxes will not pierce the Ironclad's shell. "Will play dead if disturbed," which this one did briefly thanks to the pictured Sugar Ant.


----------



## Stress_Test (Apr 26, 2016)

Ghost Photography!! 







Just kidding. 15 second exposure, with a Quark Mini AA (warm) on the floor aimed upward. I stood there about 5 seconds or so. It's pretty wild how in a long exposure, your movement through the frame isn't captured at all. I hit the shutter, walked into the frame and stood there, then moved away.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 26, 2016)

That photo is a kinda a trip. That Quark has a nice tint in that photo.


----------



## Yustax (May 5, 2016)

Here's two of many. First one was one I saw online from another country and did it on mine, it turned out pretty good.






These was around my streets, when I used to live in Venezuela.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 20, 2016)

New toy: It's not just bright-colored flashlights I prefer..


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 20, 2016)

Cute.

Bill


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 20, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Cute.



A dark horse in a bright package, seeing is believing..


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 5, 2016)

Happy 4th:


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## LightWalker (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## LightWalker (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## LightWalker (Aug 13, 2016)

​[URL=http://s936.photobucket.com/user/TiredOfFilm/media/Cody057-1_edit_1451349100501.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 13, 2016)

Let's all go to the antique mall; The Riverside Mission Galleria Antique Mall is four floors and 54,000 square feet of space-leased-to-seller antique and collectable shopping located directly across from the historic Mission Inn in beautiful downtown Riverside, California. Here's how it looked using the Pentax K-S2, the "Plastic Fantastic" SMC DA 50mm lens, the 18-50mm kit lens, and no flash of any kind:

Ground-level floor; too much to see here, like all the other floors..






Directly across the street from the Mission Inn, visibly so.






Of course there are cameras; how a showroom-fresh Kodak with case got here from Illinois I have no idea, but it's under a hundred bucks..






Piano rolls for player piano, many titles to choose from..






Serve your guests and set off Geiger counters; lovely Uranium glass in a UV light display, and yes, it's radioactive.






Swastika oranges; fruit so good it'll make you want to take over Europe..






The radio pricing guides say this barely-postwar catalin tube radio is worth $900, so it's a whole $5 off today..






Movie time; don't know what film it is, but it's from Harvard..






Cobalt perfume bottle






Vintage Christmas ornaments; the display is better during Christmastime with lights in the background to bokeh, but more people buy the interesting ornaments during the season..






Outside; Riverside is an artful place..


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 14, 2016)

Those camera's look like they should be in a museum, great shots.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2016)

Great pics. S.H.

Ah! Back when the world was obsessed with Uranium everything.... Until some poor guy's lower jaw literally fell off. Not sure if he had a habit of chewing on uranium gum or something similar. But yeah, that killed the craze right there.

Yeah, that box of oranges.... definitely an interesting conversation piece. Though we're not that much better today. I can't post some of the modern-day offensive names of certain foods. But we do have spermies candy. Not made from what you'd think. But shaped like it. (Maybe one day we'll get a dictator who crushes his enemies but runs the world with an iron fist.... covered in a nice, soft, velvet glove. Actually making the world a better place. Maybe. )


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 14, 2016)

I want to get one of those uranium glass cups or toothpick holders, use it as a holder for some [email protected] highlighter-sized tritium vials..


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2016)

Wondering if it might be possible to make such a bowl nowadays without the mild radiation.


----------



## ven (Aug 15, 2016)

Great pics starhalo and interesting info! thanks for sharing


----------



## newbie66 (Aug 15, 2016)

WOW! Radioactive glass!!! Awesome pics and an amazing place!!!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 17, 2016)

Since I've been into photography almost as long as being a flashaholic here is one of my favorite I shot last year at Salton Sea, California:


----------



## ven (Aug 17, 2016)

Spectacular!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 17, 2016)

ven said:


> Spectacular!



Thank You Ven! All my favorite things are on it....light and electricity


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Awesome pic George.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 17, 2016)

egginator1 said:


> Awesome pic George.



Thanks Mike!


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 17, 2016)

George7806 said:


> Since I've been into photography almost as long as being a flashaholic here is one of my favorite I shot last year at Salton Sea, California:





George7806 said:


> Thank You Ven! All my favorite things are on it....light and electricity



Gyorgy,
*I SWEAR!!!*, I asked my wife if see could Photoshop my copper Nucleus into THAT picture like it was coming down from heaven for the contest.
She's amazing with Photoshop.
The lens of the light would have been touching the bright spot in the lower middle.
I didn't realize it was your picture. 
*
DO I WIN?*


----------



## George7806 (Aug 18, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> Gyorgy,
> *I SWEAR!!!*, I asked my wife if see could Photoshop my copper Nucleus into THAT picture like it was coming down from heaven for the contest.
> She's amazing with Photoshop.
> The lens of the light would have been touching the bright spot in the lower middle.
> ...



I would've liked that picture for sure! You're saying, you wanted to photoshop your copper nucleus....since I didn't make a copper version, I assume, that would've been modified to, to make it look copper. For this contest, I'd like to see the existing ones, so Ti, or Brass or that "special edition" you'll be able to own by then....great idea for the photo contest though!


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 18, 2016)

Oops, polished ti. 

I have copper on my mind.


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 18, 2016)

George7806 said:


> I would've liked that picture for sure!....great idea for the photo contest though!



Something like this with my polished ti but better, blended in.


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 18, 2016)

George7806 said:


> I would've liked that picture for sure! ....great idea for the photo contest though!



Gyorgy, this is my entry into the contest.
Am I the first to entry?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 19, 2016)

Getting off track here. The photo contest has its own thread.

Bill


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## LightWalker (Aug 25, 2016)

Crown GRAPHIC Special 
Shot at the statehouse.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## LightWalker (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 28, 2016)

Have a nice and safe weekend to everybody....


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 28, 2016)

Fly Portrait 




[


Ant portrait 




[


----------



## ven (Aug 29, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 29, 2016)

ven said:


> Very cool



:thanks: :candle:


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## LightWalker (Aug 29, 2016)

Gizmo the dog has his momma's light.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## LightWalker (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## LightWalker (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## LightWalker (Sep 5, 2016)

George7806 said:


> Since I've been into photography almost as long as being a flashaholic here is one of my favorite I shot last year at Salton Sea, California:




Very Fine Lighting!!!

That one should be in a Gallery somewhere!


----------



## George7806 (Sep 6, 2016)

LightWalker said:


> Very Fine Lighting!!!
> 
> That one should be in a Gallery somewhere!



Nice one Lightwalker


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 8, 2016)

George7806 said:


> Nice one Lightwalker



 That really is a spectacular photo!


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## StarHalo (Oct 4, 2016)

This guy/gal hangs out on my front porch at night to pick off bugs drawn to the lights:


----------



## kkchome (Oct 8, 2016)

It is very nice to see a photography section here. My favorite hobby is wildlife photography, especially reptiles.



Trimeresurus fucatus [Siamese Peninsula Viper] by Kevin, on Flickr

I also quite enjoy photographing invertebrates, as well



Heteropoda davidbowie by Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## easilyled (Oct 8, 2016)

Excellent photos, kkchrome. The snake is particularly good with great contrast in the lighting. Is it a tree snake ... or something venomous like a green mamba?


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 9, 2016)

~1 hour to sunset:





The actual sunset:


----------



## kkchome (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks. The snake is Trimeresurus fucatus, Siamese Peninsula Pit Viper, which is venomous. Photo was taken last month in Malaysia (Bukit Fraser).


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 13, 2016)

Supermoon practice


----------



## George7806 (Nov 24, 2016)

Did you ever get past practicing? Any other Supermoon shots? Btw I like your practice shot as well...



StarHalo said:


> Supermoon practice


----------



## George7806 (Nov 24, 2016)

To keep this thread going, here is one from where I live. San Diego downtown, shot from Coronado Island:


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 24, 2016)

George7806 said:


> Did you ever get past practicing? Any other Supermoon shots? Btw I like your practice shot as well...



I wasn't able to get to a different location the next night, so that's as good a moon shot I could get at that time/place.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 24, 2016)

Colored sugars


----------



## mhz1000a (Jan 10, 2017)

how to resize?


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 11, 2017)

mhz1000a said:


> how to resize?



Resizing is bad, just let the site do it. Those are nice and sharp, which camera?


----------



## mhz1000a (Jan 12, 2017)

thank, the tree using canon T1i , and the house using D800E







StarHalo said:


> Resizing is bad, just let the site do it. Those are nice and sharp, which camera?


----------



## mniezen (Jan 12, 2017)

I love this thread. Flashlights and photography...YAY. I am fairly new here so HI everyone. Love seeing others pictures. I will add two. One is my dog "doing her job".


20mb image hosting


The other is a tiny one inch mushroom under a spiderweb on a mist afternoon.


uploading pictures[/url

The black in the top right is my dogs toenail. Idea of size


----------



## ven (Jan 13, 2017)

Amazing pics !!!!


kit


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 13, 2017)

I see happy spoiled pets. Very special


----------



## easilyled (Jan 14, 2017)

That's super cute Mark. What species does Kit belong to? Is she as interactive as, say, a cat would be?


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 9, 2017)

Lunch


----------



## StarHalo (May 8, 2017)

Let's all go to the air show; The Planes of Fame air show is held at the 1,100 acre Chino Airport in beautiful downtown Chino, California, which features two air museums and is home to 1,100 planes. Here's how it looked using the Pentax K-S2 and the 50-200mm kit lens:

Lovely rolling hills and delightful experimental aircraft, welcome to Chino; Northrop N9MB Flying Wing, circa 1942:






"Louise" is the house P-38, owned and operated from this airfield:






If you were curious about the nose art of the B-25 I posted before (featured in the movies _Catch 22_ and _Pearl Harbor_,) this is it up close and in person:






The colorful Jelly Belly plane viewed through the waist portals of a Consolidated PB4Y2 bomber:






Well if you have the space under the wings; Douglas Skyraider with full pylons:






The Mig-15 is size-wise about 2/3rds scale versus the F-86 Sabre:






The British are coming, and they're upside down; Hawker Sea Fury:






Black Sheep into the white cloud; a serene Corsair against dramatic weather:






And it's not even D-Day!






The good news is they are actually flying in formation, the bad news is it's actually raining that hard; Sabre, Lightning, Lightning II:






522 pictures taken with lightning and flooding nearby, do not attempt with non-weather sealed camera:


----------



## Bdm82 (May 9, 2017)

Starhalo, those are awesome pictures. I like the Sabre /Lightning / Lightning II pic the best...


----------



## bykfixer (May 12, 2017)

The rip popular photography thread got me to get my gear back out and do some still life.




Here was a macro set-up




The results

Before that I did a few early morning snaps of a rose bush




Using my PKDL PR-1 resulted in a bit of vignetting

Later a bit of photojournalism with a cel-cam of the finish restoration on my sons severley dull car with a major clear coat fail. 




The hood before applying TR3 polish




After.

Then the yard stick check



The picture tells the tale.


----------



## StarHalo (May 12, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> The results



Pretty yard flora, but do go easy with the shutter speed..


----------



## bykfixer (May 13, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Pretty yard flora, but do go easy with the shutter speed..



I don't follow you. Wutch-u-mean?


----------



## StarHalo (May 13, 2017)

The rose is badly underexposed and was shot at 1/8000"


----------



## bykfixer (May 13, 2017)

Gotcha.

I let the camera choose the shutter speed. It was windy so frankly I was happy that 1/8000 gave a perfectly still look to it. 

I backed off on exposure in camera to gain that affect. Using an f2.8 in early morning sun with a 500 lumen flashlight 12" away to create vignetting around the edges I backed off exposure a wee bit more in the digital dark room. 

When viewed on my calibrated monitor it was nice. On the web it looks too dark.

Here was one that I went for a bit more 'pop'



f3.5 used on that one with side lighting and no flashlight


----------



## StarHalo (May 13, 2017)

Next air show is next week (and it'll be at a beer brewery, and some of it will be at night,) so here are some remainders from the last one to tide everyone over..


----------



## StarHalo (May 21, 2017)

Let's all go to the air show; The Hangarfest air show is held at the Redlands Municipal Airport in beautiful downtown Redlands, California, home of the Hangar 24 craft beer brewery. Here's how it looked using the Pentax K-S2 and the 50-200mm kit lens:

Today's lineup includes the Patriots Jet Team, a selection of WWII Warbirds, and plenty of cargo room; Globemaster flyby:






No pit stops needed with the KC-135:






Marines keeping it upright with the Osprey:






The Coast with the most; the Coast Guard leaves early on call:






The Patriots' Albatros jets find symmetry:






A patriotic bouquet:






See Redlands your own way; Reno racer and Chemist Dr. Vicky Benzing takes in the view:






One of these things is not like the other; a mad Yak:






Third-generation barnstormer pilot Sammy Mason lives above the hangar that stores his plane:






And now a word from our sponsor:






We got fire; 12,000 horsepower coming out of the Smoke-n-Thunder JetCar:






Refreshments at the beer brewery's airshow - over three dozen different Hangar 24 beers on tap:


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 6, 2017)

Homeland improvement


----------



## Nordwind (Jul 29, 2017)

Braunschweig Germany tunnel view


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 21, 2017)

Overcast conditions, no special equipment, no camera - no problem; Mother Nature doesn't know who she's dealing with.. (quick iPhone snap while making breakfast)


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 31, 2017)

8/22 morning stroll


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

7-25-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




7-17-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




92814-77 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-15-15-12 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




6-27-15-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-2-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-2-15-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-8-15-15 "Sunset Rain" by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-20-15-16 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-5-15-41 Everett WA,Port Gardner,view of Jetty Island by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

10-23-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-24-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




11-1-15-26 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




11-8-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




11-8-15-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




12-25-15-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




12-25-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-6-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-24-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-24-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

1-24-16-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-24-16-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-30-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-2-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-2-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-6-16-14 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-2-16-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-9-16-1 Morning! by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-20-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-7-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

3-20-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




3-20-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-23-16-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-10-16-28 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-24-16-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-24-16-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-23-16-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-29-16-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




6-17-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




6-17-16-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

2-24-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-2-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-2-16-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-9-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-9-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-9-17-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-9-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




6-26-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

8-15-15-2-(6PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-31-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-31-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-31-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




12-31-15-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-17-15-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

2-9-16-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-9-16-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-9-16-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-10-16-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-10-16-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

8-26-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-19-17-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-19-17-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-19-17-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-19-17-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-19-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-19-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-18-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-18-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-19-17-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-10-17-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## easilyled (Sep 4, 2017)

Outstanding photos Beard_Man, love the different light conditions and the contrast between the light and shadows. Some of the Marina pictures look exceptional.

EDIT! Then you posted more including the Autumn leaves and the Heather.
You are no doubt a professional photographer.


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

easilyled said:


> Outstanding photos Beard_Man, love the different light conditions and the contrast between the light and shadows. Some of the Marina pictures look exceptional.
> 
> EDIT! Then you posted more including the Autumn leaves and the Heather.
> You are no doubt a professional photographer.



Thank you so much easilyled, appreciate it!

Photography is my hobby


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Big Four Ice Caves*




9-4-16-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-18 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-19 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




3-7-15-33 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




3-7-15-35 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




3-7-15-31 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

9-4-16-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-13 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-15 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-16 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-4-16-14 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-8-15-12 by VaDimZH, on Flickr









3-7-15-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




3-7-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




3-7-15-12 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Lake Cassidy*




1-14-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-14-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-14-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-14-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-14-17-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-14-17-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-14-17-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-14-17-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-14-17-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




1-14-17-11 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Lake Twenty-Two*




10-11-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-11 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-20 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-22 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-23 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-31 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-35 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-32 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-36 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Lake Twenty-Two*




10-11-15-33 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-34 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-40 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-55 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-47 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-49 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-13 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-14 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-15 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-16 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Lake Twenty-Two*




10-11-15-58-(5PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-57-(5PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-56-(6PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-42 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-11-15-21 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*North Cascades National Park*




9-20-15-9-(5PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-20-15-7-(4PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-20-15-8-(4PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-20-15-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-20-15-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-20-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




9-20-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Mountain Loop Hwy*




2-22-15-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-22-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-22-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-9-15-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-19-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-19-15-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-9-15 -1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-9-15 -2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-9-15-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-9-15-1-(5PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Mountain Loop Hwy*




8-16-15-16-(6PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-9-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-18-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-18-15-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-18-15-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-18-15-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-18-15-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-18-15-13 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-18-15-14 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-18-15-15-(5PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Mountain Loop Hwy*




10-18-15-17-(5PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-18-15-18-(3PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-20-15-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-20-15-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-20-15-10-(4PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-12-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-12-17-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-12-17-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-12-17-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-12-17-12 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-12-17-11 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-12-17-13 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-12-17-14 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Deception Pass*




8-11-15-20-(7PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-11-15-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-31-15-11 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-31-15-13 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-31-15-14 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-31-15-15 View of Pass & Strawberry Islands by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-31-15-16 View of Deception Island by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-31-15-18 View of Pass Island by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-1-15-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-1-15-7 View of Deception Island by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-1-15-10 View of Ben Ure Island by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Jetty Island*




8-14-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-34 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-35 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-32 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-33 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-30 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-31 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-29 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-25 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-24 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-26 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-28 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Jetty Island*




8-6-16-27 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-64 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-12 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-59 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-23 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-25 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-24 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-34 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-21 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-22 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-32 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-6-16-65 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-13-16-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-14-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Spencer Island*




4-19-15-44 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-8-15-9-(3PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-19-15-14 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-19-15-23 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-19-15-25 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-19-15-33 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-19-15-35 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-19-15-36 by VaDimZH, on Flickr








4-27-15-N-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-19-15-43 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 4, 2017)

*Spencer Island*




5-3-15-Spencer-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




6-21-15-2 Common snapping turtle by VaDimZH, on Flickr




5-3-15-Spencer-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




11-22-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




11-22-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr






8-8-15-10-(5PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-8-15-11-(4PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-8-15-12-(4PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




11-22-15-15-(5PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




4-27-15-N-15 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Triac (Sep 5, 2017)

Overwhelmingly spectacular! Thank you for sharing your gift, Beard Man!


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 5, 2017)

Triac said:


> Overwhelmingly spectacular! Thank you for sharing your gift, Beard Man!




Thank you so much Triac , appreciate it !


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2017)

Beautiful pics beard man


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 6, 2017)

Awesome!!!

Bill


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 6, 2017)

ven , Bill - Thank you so much! 



9-3-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 6, 2017)

12-6-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



1-6-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-7-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



3-8-17-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



3-2-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



3-22-17-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



3-25-17-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 6, 2017)

4-2-17-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





4-2-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





6-21-17-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





6-21-17-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





6-21-17-11 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





8-12-16-21 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





6-23-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





6-23-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





6-22-16-11 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





6-22-16-12 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





7-13-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 6, 2017)

7-11-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





6-24-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





7-3-16-11 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





7-9-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





5-15-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





6-17-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 6, 2017)

7-16-16-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





7-15-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





7-15-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





7-15-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## ven (Sep 6, 2017)

Damn..............mighty fine.........nope awesome pics, beautifully captured which come to life. Those cat pics are amazing....................


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 6, 2017)

ven said:


> Damn..............mighty fine.........nope awesome pics, beautifully captured which come to life. Those cat pics are amazing....................



Thank you ven !

************************



3-11-16-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-19-15-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





11-29-15-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





11-29-15-6-(5PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr





11-29-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



12-31-15-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 7, 2017)

1-30-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





1-30-15-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





1-30-15-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





1-30-15-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





1-30-15-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





9-18-16-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 7, 2017)

8-7-15-8 - (7PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-7-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-7-15-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-7-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




8-1-15-2 Mount Erie - Sunrise. View of Burrows Bay by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 7, 2017)

Morning...




10-21-15-7-(7PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




12-19-15-4-(4PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr




12-25-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




2-7-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





2-7-16-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





4-27-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr10-21-15-7-(7PN) by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 7, 2017)

7-25-15-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





7-21-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





7-25-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





7-25-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-5-15-42 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## ven (Sep 8, 2017)

Again amazing pics beard man:kewlpics:, what equipment do you use? Are you a nikon or canon man


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 8, 2017)

ven said:


> Again amazing pics beard man:kewlpics:, what equipment do you use? Are you a nikon or canon man



Thank you ven !

I use an old body Canon 5D,

and my main lens right now is Canon 135mm f/2.0 L

My previous lens: Canon 24mm f/2.8, Canon 40mm f/2.8 STM, Canon 50mm f/1.4 , Canon 16-35mm f/4.0 L IS, Canon 24-105mm f/4.0 L IS


----------



## ven (Sep 8, 2017)

Cool, thanks for info . So your a canon man Colours seem............hard to explain but a little more vivid with canon over nikon from my limited experience. But we are nikon here, does not get much use of late:thumbsdow

Awesome pics anyway, certainly have an eye for it


----------



## Mchipman (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Beard Man (Sep 8, 2017)

ven said:


> Cool, thanks for info . So your a canon man Colours seem............hard to explain but a little more vivid with canon over nikon from my limited experience. But we are nikon here, does not get much use of late:thumbsdow
> 
> Awesome pics anyway, certainly have an eye for it




Yeah , was a Nikon shooter a very long,long time ago 

*For me*, Canon is better in everything!


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 8, 2017)

ven said:


> a little more vivid



It depends on which monitor you use, and whether it is calibrated or not.

I edit my pictures on the NEC MultiSync PA272W with SpectraView II


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2017)

Beard_Man. would the Canon 135mm F2 lens that you mentioned above fit on a Nikon D90 body?


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 9, 2017)

easilyled said:


> Beard_Man. would the Canon 135mm F2 lens that you mentioned above fit on a Nikon D90 body?



Its possible in some way, but its a pain of .... 

You'd probably be better purchasing a Nikon lenses for your D90, believe me.

If you _have_ to use Canon lenses, then get a Canon EOS DSLR body to match your glass.

Canon 5D (which I use) selling around $300-$600, depends on condition.



The electronic mount communication between the camera and the lens is proprietary and adapter rings don't translate between the two, so you'd have to give up all the features that require camera/lens communication (e.g., camera body control of the lens aperture [i.e., you can only shoot in M or A], wide-open metering, lens EXIF information, autofocus).
The Nikon D3x00/D40 and D5x00/D60 models cannot perform stop-down metering. So even if you're willing to give up focus to infinity and try and use an adapter ring, you'll lose accurate metering.
Canon EOS lenses have no aperture rings. Without electronic communication and with no manual way to adjust the aperture, you either have to be content with shooting wide open all the time, or you have to mount the EOS lens on a Canon body, set the aperture, hold down the DOF button and unmount it and then put it on your Nikon body, and go through this little ritual every time you want to change the aperture. FD/FL, however, do have aperture rings.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2017)

Beard Man said:


> Its possible in some way, but its a pain of ....
> 
> You'd probably be better purchasing a Nikon lenses for your D90, believe me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the trouble to answer my question so comprehensively. Its much appreciated. Its a pity that its so difficult because that lens has the best reviews I've ever seen on Amazon here in the UK. 

Out of 40 reviews, all 40 rated the lens excellent (5 out of 5)! That's simply incredible!


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 9, 2017)

easilyled said:


> Thanks for taking the trouble to answer my question so comprehensively. Its much appreciated. Its a pity that its so difficult because that lens has the best reviews I've ever seen on Amazon here in the UK.
> 
> Out of 40 reviews, all 40 rated the lens excellent (5 out of 5)! That's simply incredible!



Yeah, the lens just spectacular!


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 9, 2017)

easilyled said:


> Beard_Man. would the Canon 135mm F2 lens that you mentioned above fit on a Nikon D90 body?



Look to DxOMark to find a lens for your camera; as you're working with only 12 megapixels, don't spend much for a new/used lens as you'd get more detail from putting the money into a newer, higher-res body.


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 9, 2017)

*My favorite season

*

11-8-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-8-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-21-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-12-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-9-16-15 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-9-16-16 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-9-16-14 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-9-16-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-9-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-1-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 9, 2017)

9-21-16-12 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-21-16-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-21-16-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-21-16-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-21-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-15-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-3-16-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-3-16-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-3-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



8-28-16-14 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 9, 2017)

8-28-16-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



8-28-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



8-24-16-16 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



8-16-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



7-19-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



7-13-16-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



3-16-16-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



3-16-16-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



12-26-15-1 Hedera Helix by VaDimZH, on Flickr



8-7-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 9, 2017)

1-17-14-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



1-17-14-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



12-9-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



12-2-15-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



12-2-15-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



12-2-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



12-2-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-29-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-24-15-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-24-15-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 9, 2017)

11-24-15-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-24-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-15-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-18-15-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-14-15-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-14-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-14-15-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-11-15-19 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-11-15-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-11-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 9, 2017)

11-4-15-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-4-15-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr

11-4-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-4-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-4-15-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-3-15-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-27-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-22-15-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-14-15-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-29-15-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-15-15-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 9, 2017)

Beautiful images. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 10, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Beautiful images. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill



Thank you!


----------



## Rawk (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice images Beard Man - the EF 135mm f/2L is pure magic!


----------



## ven (Sep 11, 2017)

Cool subjects rawk


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 11, 2017)

Canon 50mm f/1.4 and 135mm f/2.0



8-20-15-18 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-21-15-11 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



5-19-16-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 11, 2017)

Great picture Rawk !

135mm f/2.0 awesome lens! 



9-8-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-8-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 12, 2017)

Canon 50mm f/1.4 and 40mm f/2.8



92914-122 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



92714-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



81714-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



92714-70 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 12, 2017)

2-1-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



5-24-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-29-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-28-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 12, 2017)

Leather-work is my hobby also,
here is my Leather Sheath for Leatherman Surge:



11-17-16-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-17-16-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-17-16-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-17-16-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-27-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-30-17-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



7-2-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



7-2-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-30-17-12 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-30-17-11 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-30-17-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-30-17-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-27-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-29-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



7-5-17 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 12, 2017)

Some Leather Sheath I make for couple knives and axe:



11-16-16-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-16-16-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-16-16-11 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-16-16-12 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-16-16-13 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-16-16-14 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-16-16-15 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-16-16-16 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Rawk (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you very much! 
Nice photos and leather work Beard Man!
Still life:


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you Rawk! Great picture and color!



Rawk said:


> Thank you very much!
> Nice photos and leather work Beard Man!
> Still life:


----------



## Rawk (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you! I'm still working on that image...will post the final result.


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 15, 2017)

9-14-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-14-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-14-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## YAK-28 (Sep 15, 2017)

great pictures beard man. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rawk (Sep 16, 2017)

That cat is adorable Beard Man, is it yours?
As promised, another focus-stacking result from 32 images.


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 16, 2017)

YAK-28 said:


> great pictures beard man. thanks for sharing.



Thank you!



9-16-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-16-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-16-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 16, 2017)

Rawk said:


> That cat is adorable Beard Man, is it yours?
> UOTE]
> 
> Yeah , we have two cats


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 16, 2017)

"Brenizer Method" 

*38 pics.*


8-7-17 - (38p) by VaDimZH, on Flickr

*19pics.
*

8-5-17-1 - (19p) by VaDimZH, on Flickr

*43pics.
*

8-6-17 - (43p) by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Rawk (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice shots Beard Man! 
The Brenizer is also on my to-do-list. Do you use Photoshop to merge the images?


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 17, 2017)

Rawk said:


> Nice shots Beard Man!
> The Brenizer is also on my to-do-list. Do you use Photoshop to merge the images?



Thank you Rawk, appreciate it!

I use Lightroom 6 version to merge the images, works great,I like it! 

********************

*25pic.*


9-18-17-1 - (25p) by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-18-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-17-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 20, 2017)

del...


----------



## Rawk (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Beard Man (Sep 25, 2017)

*My favorite season: autumn *



9-22-17-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-22-17-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-24-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-24-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-24-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-24-17-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-24-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-24-17-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-24-17-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-24-17-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-24-17-9 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-24-17-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## quinlag (Sep 26, 2017)

necklacewithlite by ?, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Sep 29, 2017)

9-26-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-26-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Rawk (Oct 3, 2017)

Rush Hour


----------



## Beard Man (Oct 7, 2017)

10-7-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-7-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-8-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Oct 9, 2017)

10-8-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-8-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-8-17-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-8-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## MM81 (Oct 12, 2017)

SC4 charger and NBM40's:


----------



## see level (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Beard Man (Oct 15, 2017)

10-15-17-7 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-15-17-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-15-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-15-17-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-15-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-15-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-15-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## see level (Oct 16, 2017)

url=https://postimages.org/]



[/url]


----------



## see level (Oct 16, 2017)

250,000 mile zoom in on the moon


----------



## see level (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## see level (Oct 16, 2017)

300000000000000 mile zoom with a $500.00 camera


----------



## Beard Man (Oct 16, 2017)

10-16-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-16-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-16-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## easilyled (Oct 17, 2017)

Beautiful kitten and pictures!


----------



## Beard Man (Oct 17, 2017)

easilyled said:


> Beautiful kitten and pictures!



Thank you! 



10-17-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 19, 2017)

Panorama photo taken by our son with an iPhone 5S. 

Not too shabby. 

~ CG


----------



## Beard Man (Oct 19, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner ,

great picture! 

_________________________________

​

10-19-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-19-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-19-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks, Beard Man. That's high praise coming from you. I pass it on to my son. He was standing on a ladder to elevate himself about the Rhody. 

Here's another iPhone picture. It's the same general area of our front yard.

~ Cg


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## ven (Oct 21, 2017)

Love it CG, beautiful garden you and mrs G have grown! Now a question It of course looks beautiful, autumn colours galore.......................which flashlight do you use to make it look similar at night?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 21, 2017)

ven said:


> Love it CG, beautiful garden you and mrs G have grown! Now a question It of course looks beautiful, autumn colours galore.......................which flashlight do you use to make it look similar at night?



Thanks ven, it's been a labor of love over the last 32 years. The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I planted all the Japanese maples pictured. 

The light? Well that would be the BOSS 70. :thumbsup: You see much at night that just isn't visible during the day's light, especially deep within the cedar tree branches. It never grows old. 

~ Cg 

This one was taken yesterday, during a very brief break from the clouds n rain.


----------



## Beard Man (Oct 23, 2017)

10-22-17-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-22-17-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




10-22-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-22-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-22-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-22-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Oct 23, 2017)

10-22-17-8 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 23, 2017)

Born to be wild. :candle: 

~ Cg


----------



## Beard Man (Oct 24, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Born to be wild. :candle:
> 
> ~ Cg








10-24-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-24-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 25, 2017)

We've had a very dry Fall. It's providing us with some wonderful colors this October. The big maple's leaves usually just turns brown.

~ Cg


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 25, 2017)

Will It Go Round In Circles


----------



## Beard Man (Oct 28, 2017)

10-27-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



10-27-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Capolini (Oct 28, 2017)

Where my Grandmother was born. Gran Sasso National Park near San Martino/Acquasanta[Marche] Italia.







Mt Whitney, Lone Pine , CA.






Near Venice Beach,CA.






Down the street from my house.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 28, 2017)

.....and my claim to fame!!!

*Me and James Allen Hendrix[Jimi Hendrix Dad] in his home in Seattle,WA. in April and May of 2000.
*

I am jet lagged out in the photo of me wearing the HENDRIX shirt!,,arrival from Philly that same day.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 31, 2017)

Under the spreading chestnut tree.....


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 31, 2017)

~45 mins after sunset, long exposure with iPhone (but the iPhone can't shoot slower than 1/3", so how can this be..)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't know, but I really like the result. :thumbsup: 

~ Cg


----------



## Beard Man (Oct 31, 2017)

10-31-17-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## terryoregon (Nov 1, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> ~45 mins after sunset, long exposure with iPhone (but the iPhone can't shoot slower than 1/3", so how can this be..)



My suspicion, quoting from the iphonephotographyschool.com website;
=================================================
The iPhone doesn’t support true long exposure photography (the shutter can’t stay open for a long period of time). However, clever app developers have found a way around this problem by digitally combining multiple exposures of the same scene to simulate long exposure photography.

While there are multiple apps that can achieve this effect, the one I use and recommend is called Slow Shutter Cam. When you first open Slow Shutter Cam, make sure you visit app settings to select the highest Picture Quality and turn on the Volume Shutter (or else the earphone trick won’t work).


----------



## terryoregon (Nov 1, 2017)

I've seen a LOT of fall foliage photos in this thread - although many lost from the Photobucket fiasco. OK, so one more fall foliage post. 
From a Portland Oregon suburb, a red 6 D-cell Maglite with Terralux innards;





.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 1, 2017)

Made me think of 2001 ... lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 1, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Made me think of 2001 ... lol



One end is for illumination. The other bestows enlightenment.

~ Cg


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 1, 2017)

"Why is that man holding up a Little League bat in the middle of the park?"


----------



## ers311 (Nov 2, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> ~45 mins after sunset, long exposure with iPhone (but the iPhone can't shoot slower than 1/3", so how can this be..)



Stunning! So serene and calm. 

...On the other hand, it reminds me of Stranger Things just a little bit.


----------



## Beard Man (Nov 5, 2017)

11-4-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Nov 5, 2017)

11-5-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Rawk (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice tools Beard Man!

Leo, the wild greyhound.


----------



## George7806 (Nov 7, 2017)

One of my favorite location in Hungary.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 13, 2017)

The first frost of this Fall. 

~ Cg


----------



## Rawk (Nov 22, 2017)

Colors of autumn...


----------



## Rawk (Nov 24, 2017)

Spinning top and lighting...


----------



## Beard Man (Nov 26, 2017)

Great pictures *Rawk* !

------------------------------------------------
Elzetta Bravo (bored 18650)
High/Low Tailcap
Malkoff M361N-LMH
Ti Prometheus Pocket Clip


----------



## Beard Man (Dec 2, 2017)

ESEE IZULA-II with Right/Left Handed Leather Sheath

----------------


----------



## Beard Man (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## StarHalo (Dec 10, 2017)

When we first moved into this house a year and a half ago, I got a pic of one of the neighborhood kitties peeking from under the neighbor's wall:





Today I was outside in that same area when I heard a squeak toy sound; I look under the bushes and there's that same kitty, all grown up and relaxing with her new kitties - our new neighbors:


----------



## Beard Man (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Beard Man (Dec 10, 2017)

Spyderco Schempp with Left/Right Handed Leather Sheath


----------



## hron61 (Dec 11, 2017)

Very nice pics here guys and gals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beard Man (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Beard Man (Dec 14, 2017)

Color Wheel Chart


----------



## Beard Man (Dec 20, 2017)

[/url]12-19-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]12-19-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Dec 25, 2017)

[/url]12-25-17 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Jan 1, 2018)

[/url]12-31-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]12-31-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Jan 2, 2018)

[/url]1-1-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





[/url]1-1-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





[/url]1-1-18-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





[/url]1-1-18-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr





[/url]1-1-18-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Jan 2, 2018)

[/url]1-2-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-2-18-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-2-18-4 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-2-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Beard Man (Jan 4, 2018)

Stunning picture! :twothumbs


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 4, 2018)

Beard Man said:


> Stunning picture! :twothumbs


Glad you liked it!

Here's another one from the same vacation: Key West, Mallory Square.


----------



## desert.snake (Jan 6, 2018)

Beautiful theme, beautiful photos!
Here are a couple of my


----------



## Beard Man (Jan 8, 2018)

From Multitool theme:




[/url]1-2-18-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-2-18-6 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-5-18-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-5-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-5-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-6-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-6-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-7-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-7-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr




[/url]1-7-18-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 8, 2018)

Dark morning in Invergordon:





London's Tower Bridge:


----------



## Beard Man (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Beard Man (Jan 13, 2018)

Canon 5D
Canon 135mm f/2 L
21 frames panorama
---------------------------



[/url]1-13-18-(21p) by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## easilyled (Jan 14, 2018)

Outstanding photography Beard_Man & SCE_Man :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Beard Man (Jan 14, 2018)

easilyled said:


> Outstanding photography Beard_Man & SCE_Man :bow::bow::bow:



Thanks easilyled !


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 14, 2018)

easilyled said:


> Outstanding photography Beard_Man & SCE_Man :bow::bow::bow:



Grazie easilyled 

Ever take a late afternoon cruise on the Thames?


----------



## easilyled (Jan 15, 2018)

SCEMan said:


> Grazie easilyled
> 
> Ever take a late afternoon cruise on the Thames?



I have done, but I don't recall it looking quite as glamorous as your photo above makes it appear. Amazing how a cameraman's skills can transform a scene!


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 15, 2018)

easilyled said:


> I have done, but I don't recall it looking quite as glamorous as your photo above makes it appear. Amazing how a cameraman's skills can transform a scene!



IMHO, nature controls the quality of photos. All I do is try not to squander what I'm given!


----------



## easilyled (Jan 15, 2018)

SCEMan said:


> IMHO, nature controls the quality of photos. All I do is try not to squander what I'm given!



It certainly helps. I hope to return to Oregon on holiday this year, having been there a couple of years ago. Outstanding beauty there!


----------



## Rawk (Jan 28, 2018)

Nitecore D10 Tribute on my bike.


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Mchipman (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## StarHalo (Feb 12, 2018)

Don't forget Valentine's Day in a couple days, otherwise this guy will get you..


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 25, 2018)

2-17-18-3-(14p) by VaDimZH, on Flickr

2-18-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-17-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-17-18 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-4-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-4-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-4-18-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-2-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-2-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-2-18-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-3-18 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-1-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-1-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 25, 2018)

2-18-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 25, 2018)

1-9-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



1-9-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



1-12-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



1-12-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



1-12-18-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Mar 1, 2018)

2-27-18 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



2-18-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



3-1-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



3-1-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



3-1-18-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man (Mar 4, 2018)

3-3-18-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



3-3-18-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Rawk (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## StarHalo (Apr 2, 2018)

The yearly wife's Easter egg art post:


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 7, 2018)

Great photos in this thread, I thought I would share a couple I've taken recently while visiting the American West. I loved photographing all the great canyons and mountains.


----------



## me_no_thing (Apr 26, 2018)

That multitool theme is awesome


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 3, 2018)

No artistic talents were used in the taking of this photo........ still, here it is. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (May 6, 2018)

Let's all go to the air show; The Planes of Fame air show is held at the 1,100 acre Chino Airport in beautiful downtown Chino, California, which features two air museums and is home to 1,100 planes. Here's how it looked using the Pentax K-S2 and the 50-200mm kit lens:


Opening ceremony and National Anthem; a P-51 Mustang leads two P-47 Thunderbolts and two P-38 Lightnings. What could be more American than two P-38 Lightnings?






...How about three P-38 Lightnings?






Dropping in behind enemy lines; a surprise paratrooper display courtesy the C-47 Skytrain:






77 year old stunt pilot Rob Harrison skirts his Zlin 142C trainer around the contours of the PB4Y-2 Consolidated bomber's stabilizer:






Another day in Chino; a MiG-15 operator watches a passing P-63 King Cobra:






Even the planes watch the planes; a SNJ-5 Texan pilot spots a scrambling F-86 Sabre:






Sabre into the sundog; the F-86 encounters some ice crystals:






Looking good for 76 years old; the Northrup N9MB Flying Wing:






Three generations; C-47 Skytrain, A-10 Warthog, T-33 Shooting Star:






No zoom necessary; Sean Tucker in the Oracle Challenger II Biplane pesters an event photographer:


----------



## YAK-28 (May 10, 2018)

awesome pics, i thought i was there...


----------



## StarHalo (May 10, 2018)

YAK-28 said:


> awesome pics, i thought i was there...



It was ~98 degrees, so you might actually prefer it from where you are; I'm shooting another airshow next week (that's taking place at a beer brewery and some of it is at night,) they'll have a squad of YAK-52s flying as they did last year.


----------



## StarHalo (May 16, 2018)

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## StarHalo (May 20, 2018)

Let's all go to the air show; The Hangarfest air show is held at the Redlands Municipal Airport in beautiful downtown Redlands, California, home of the Hangar 24 craft beer brewery. Here's how it looked using the Pentax K-S2 and the Tamron 70-200mm lens:

Heritage flight; the designs for the F-16 Viper and P-51 Mustang are separated by only 30 years:






Drag race; Jon Melby in the sponsor Pitts S-1 biplane graciously admits defeat to Bill Braack and the Smoke n' Thunder Jet Car:






All 280,000 lbs of March AFB's C-17 Globemaster III bringing the clouds:






All 800 lbs of Kent Piesch's Jelly Belly plane partially touches down in an uncommitted landing:






Red Bull also gives you rotary wings; Aaron Fitzgerald trustfalls the Bo 105 helicopter seen in the movie Spectre:






Trucks get such poor MPG; Hayden Proffitt's twin-jet engined Hot Streak II clouds the crowd in spent jet fuel:






Beer Festival; the house brewer brought a dozen varieties, and 29 other breweries had selections of their own with $1 2oz sampler pours:






Light the fires, then put 'em out; Greg Colyer's Lockheed T-33 Shooting Star clears the way for Cal Fire to respond to a call:






For dessert: the "twilight show", moments after sunset, featuring the Royal Canadian Air Force CF-18 Hornet Demo Team:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 22, 2018)

Yes, those are some awesome pictures. Happy belated birthday, StarHalo. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (May 23, 2018)

Thank you sir; yeah, this lens is working out..


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 5, 2018)

Scale


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2018)

Is.... is that a headless ****-roach?


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 5, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Is.... is that a headless ****-roach?



It's a jumping spider dining on a grasshopper, which he successfully negotiated on foot on completely open terrain, quite the savage hunter..


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2018)

Indeed! oo:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 8, 2018)

I think I'd prefer to be eaten by a big cuddly lion than by a big giant spider. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 11, 2018)

While spending some time cleaning the garage, I decided to play with some bulbs I'd replaced at church. Check out the contrast between three LED's and a 300w incan. Next trip to Home Depot I'll be purchasing some warm white floods. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 11, 2018)

The 300w bulbs next to a standard 60w. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 12, 2018)

The catch always comes when you compare energy use vs LED; the power going to a single one of those bulbs would light 20 LED bulbs [100w equiv]..


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 12, 2018)

Unused drive-thru window at local burger place


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 13, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> The catch always comes when you compare energy use vs LED; the power going to a single one of those bulbs would light 20 LED bulbs [100w equiv]..



Sure, but with four 300w bulbs my garage will be nice n toasty. 

I'm so cheap I put LED's in my garage door openers. 

"Don't be telling me about LED's. I'm the LED fn master." - Jules Winnfield 

~ Chance


----------



## ven (Jun 14, 2018)

Must admit i much prefer the warm side of the garage CG. Glad i dont pay your electric bill...............................


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi ven, 

I do too. That's why I purchased four of these. - 






I'm now enjoying the equivalent of 400 watts (6,400 Lumens) of StarHalo approved Soft White LED lighting for only 64 watts of consumed power. 

Here's the result. - 






The stereo is now on-line too. :rock:

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 4, 2018)

This is the time of year we start finding these in the house. 

Spider on painted cement floor. 







Spider relocated to the great outdoors. 






These guys are large, smart and fast. 

~ Chance


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 5, 2018)

I get covered up with wood spiders as well. Usually try to sneak them outside before the wife kills them with fire. I got bit by a big one one time I tried to get out of a bathtub. Surprisingly painful to be a finger bite.


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 3, 2018)

The screen of my previous computer after it got acquainted with my hammer...... now the background image of my new computer.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Turkey Day 2018


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 9, 2019)

Now that's a train  






Atchison, Topeka and Santa Fe 3450

Total Weight: 374 Tons 
Built: Baldwin, 1927 
Drivers: 79 In.
Length: 98 Ft., 1 3/8 In. 
Fuel: Oil 
Top Speed: 110 Mph
Steam Pressure: 230 Psi

Took my 3-year old grandson to the RailGiants Train Museum at the LA County Fairplex in Pomona this morning :thumbsup:.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 12, 2019)

SCEMan said:


> Now that's a train
> 
> Atchison, Topeka and Santa Fe 3450



Great catch, I rode behind quite a few steam trains as a kid, wish I could do it now with my camera..


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 12, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Great catch, I rode behind quite a few steam trains as a kid, wish I could do it now with my camera..



Thanks.

Yeah, in the 50s-60s I grew up with trains (I remember my Dad giving me a Lionel O-gauge set for Christmas) and their omnipresence in SoCal. We regularly visited local train yards, and took a ride on the Skunk Train. As an adult, I even rode the Metrolink Blue Line to work for 8 years. And on family vacations we've ridden steam engines to the Grand Canyon and at Dollywood. Last year we took the Rail Runner Express to Santa Fe. I don't follow trains much anymore, but I'm enjoying watching my grandson learn about them.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 25, 2019)

No edits; imported RAW, exported.


----------



## tech25 (Mar 25, 2019)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## easilyled (Mar 25, 2019)

Eric242 said:


> The screen of my previous computer after it got acquainted with my hammer...... now the background image of my new computer.



As long as you don't do that to your torches .... now that would be unforgivable!


----------



## ninemm (Mar 25, 2019)

Hey Starhalo, love the framing with the tail of the plane in the foreground. One of the shots from the first airshow on page 20. :thumbsup: 

Man y'all are making me want to dig out my camera and get cracking again!


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 25, 2019)

ninemm said:


> Man y'all are making me want to dig out my camera and get cracking again!



Summer's coming, get'choo some..

LOOK OUT


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 21, 2019)

Butterflies like blowing leaves on Easter Sunday


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 26, 2019)

First I have looked at this thread. Beautiful picture people. Is that Northrup N9MB Flying wing the plane that was used in Indiana Jones. Raiders of the lost ark?


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 26, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> First I have looked at this thread. Beautiful picture people. Is that Northrup N9MB Flying wing the plane that was used in Indiana Jones. Raiders of the lost ark?



Bad news about that; 1, The plane in Indiana Jones was fictional and doesn’t exist, and 2, the Northrop flying wing crashed earlier this week and now also doesn’t exist.


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 28, 2019)

This little guy (about 2") landed on my arm as I was going in the house so transferred him to a nearby geranium. We used to have a bunch in our backyard but not many the last few years.


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 18, 2019)

Tranquility... 
Dusk at Lake Arrowhead Marina.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 19, 2019)

LC snack.


----------



## pilo7448 (Oct 18, 2019)

Vegas summer sunset (unedited pic by me)





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 18, 2019)

That looks stunning.... like the world is coming to an end :thumbsup:


----------



## pilo7448 (Oct 18, 2019)

Eric242 said:


> That looks stunning.... like the world is coming to an end [emoji106]


It was rediculous, Vegas has some crazy sunsets but this was epic. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 26, 2019)

Took after releasing a couple of beers back into the wild. Figured it was worth sharing.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 27, 2019)

Sam's Town atrium, Las Vegas.


----------



## pilo7448 (Oct 27, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Sam's Town atrium, Las Vegas.


Do you live here too?.. Im born and raised

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 31, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Sam's Town atrium, Las Vegas....



Genuinely awesome pics! Thanks for posting those.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 31, 2019)

pilo7448 said:


> Do you live here too?.. Im born and raised


I can count on one hand how many people I've met who were. I've only been here since April 2005. My wife likes it, so I'm good. I could liver anywhere.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 31, 2019)

Monocrom said:


> Genuinely awesome pics! Thanks for posting those.


It's a truly relaxing place that not many know about. That last pic of the owl is by the waterfall - such a relaxing sound. They have benches and I go to movies there ($4 senior with players card Tuesdays) and arrive early with a book - get a mcdonald's senior coffee and sit. Always cool - not cold (some casinos overdo the a/c). No charge covered parking - which is nice during the heat. Always find a seat. They have animatronic animals - the owl, a bear, an eagle, etc. They also light the place up during the holidays, though I've yet to see that (there's a bunch of yt on it I think).

A few more pics:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 31, 2019)

Very nice! :twothumbs


----------



## pilo7448 (Nov 2, 2019)

Reylight's





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

